# Giocare coi sentimenti dell'amante



## Old Airforever (2 Gennaio 2009)

L'amante (inteso come la terza persona),  può in qualche modo ritenersi preso per i fondelli o è una 'posizione' ove non è mai possibile parlare di 'giochi coi sentimenti'...e quindi non è altretrtanto possibile lamentarsi? 
Air


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'amante (inteso come la terza persona), può in qualche modo ritenersi preso per i fondelli o è una 'posizione' ove non è mai possibile parlare di 'giochi coi sentimenti'...e quindi non è altretrtanto possibile lamentarsi?
> Air


in quanto sterile, è il lamento stesso che non dovrebbe essere permesso.in nessun ruolo


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'amante (inteso come la terza persona),  può in qualche modo ritenersi preso per i fondelli o è una 'posizione' ove non è mai possibile parlare di 'giochi coi sentimenti'...e quindi non è altretrtanto possibile lamentarsi?
> Air



Come ben si sa qui, io sono stata appunto l'amante.
Quando è iniziata tra me e lui io avevo 24 anni lui 37. Avrei potuto appellarmi alla differenza d'età, al suo esser uomo di conseguenza al fatto che sapesse "manovrarmi", ma non è stato mai cosi.
Io son sempre stata cosciente del tutto, non posso nascondermi dietro ad un'inesperienza che ho perso a 15 anni, mi è andava cosi. Fin dal primo momento in cui ho accettato le sue regole ho perso ogni diritto di lamentela.
Chi scende a compromessi fin dal primo momento non può dopo lamentarsi della posizioni in cui si è. 
E' vero anche una simil posizione mi è andata stretta fin da subito, e subito ho provato a ribellarmi. Ribellarmi appunto non lamentarmi.
Prima di arrivare al fatidico momento in cui l'ho messo alle strette, io gli ho espressamente chiesto di lasciarmi stare perchè ero innamorata e perchè avevo bisogno di dimenticarlo. Partire mi avrebbe fatto sicuramente bene, ed invece lui ha continuato, o meglio intensificato la sua presenza. Alchè è stato lui a mettersi nella posizioni di dovermi molto più di quel che voleva darmi.
Siamo arrivati al punto che se vuole che lo degni solo di uno sguardo deve essere single, non esiste che dopo un anno e mezzo e dopo che è finita lui si azzardi a dirmi " NON CHIAMARMI A QUEST'ORA"!
Non scendere mai più a compromessi ne con lui, ne con nessuno.
Più che lamentela la comprensione del mio dolore in questa storia l'ho meritata perchè era la prima volta che mi ficcavo in un casino simile, perchè si, uno di quasi 40 anni sa per forza di cose "esser bravo"; altresi non meriterei neppure un barlume di comprensione se mi ritrovassi in una storia simile.
Concludo, scusate la lunghezza, che la vita in generale è cosi.
Vale lo stesso per la moglie ( parlo al femminile, ma è esteso ad entrambi i sessi), finchè viene ingannata o tradita una volta, tanto di rispetto. Ma appena scopre tutto, o sa tutto, ma finge di non sapere perde qualsiasi diritto di lamentela.
Nessuno dice che sia semplice, ma hai voluto la bicicletta? Pedala!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Gennaio 2009)

La metto un po' più sul lato pratico:
io che sapevo sin dal primo giorno che la signora aveva famiglia, ora non mi è concesso lamentarmi per i 'ti amo', i 'ti voglio bene' che mi sono stati detti? Mi è concesso parlare di 'aver giocato coi miei sentimenti' o sono io che essendo debole ho tutte le colpe, perchè mi sono fatto influenzare? E' giusto che lei, per tenermi, faceva l'attrice coi miei sentimenti?
Air


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Come ben si sa qui, io sono stata appunto l'amante.
> Quando è iniziata tra me e lui io avevo 24 anni lui 37. Avrei potuto appellarmi alla differenza d'età, al suo esser uomo di conseguenza al fatto che sapesse "manovrarmi", ma non è stato mai cosi.
> Io son sempre stata cosciente del tutto, non posso nascondermi dietro ad un'inesperienza che ho perso a 15 anni, mi è andava cosi. Fin dal primo momento in cui ho accettato le sue regole ho perso ogni diritto di lamentela.
> Chi scende a compromessi fin dal primo momento non può dopo lamentarsi della posizioni in cui si è.
> ...


c'è però una sostanziale differenza di spessore tra quello che una famiglia ha costruito negli anni (figli compresi) e il rapporto passionale  amoroso di due amanti che non hanno nemmeno mai vissuto il quotidiano.
nel primo caso è comprensibile che si valutino le cose, non è questione di "fingere di non vedere"
poi, pur rimanendo nello stesso canovaccio,
ogni tradimento fa storia a sé


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *c'è però una sostanziale differenza di spessore tra quello che una famiglia ha costruito negli anni (figli compresi) e il rapporto passionale amoroso di due amanti che non hanno nemmeno mai vissuto il quotidiano.*
> nel primo caso è comprensibile che si valutino le cose, non è questione di "fingere di non vedere"
> poi, pur rimanendo nello stesso canovaccio,
> ogni tradimento fa storia a sé


Mine', abbiamo due modi differenti di vedere le cose: io, ciò che ho evidenziato, lo vedo sotto un'altra prospettiva. Appunto perchè, dopo anni, dopo aver creato famiglia e messo al mondo figli, se si giunge al rapporto passionale amoroso con l'amante...credo che si debba tagliare immediatamente i ponti nella storia più 'spessa'...proprio perchè dovrebbe essere la storia più importante, più seriosa...e se trovo gratificazione altrove...che storia seria ed importante è????
Air


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mine', abbiamo due modi differenti di vedere le cose: io, ciò che ho evidenziato, lo vedo sotto un'altra prospettiva. Appunto perchè, dopo anni, dopo aver creato famiglia e messo al mondo figli, se si giunge al rapporto passionale amoroso con l'amante...credo che si debba tagliare immediatamente i ponti nella storia più 'spessa'...proprio perchè dovrebbe essere la storia più importante, più seriosa...e se trovo gratificazione altrove...che storia seria ed importante è????
> Air


lo chiedi alla persona sbagliata


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Gennaio 2009)

io sarò all'antica....ma co' 'sti c.azzi che un "ti amo" è giustificabile se non è sentito


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io sarò all'antica....ma co' 'sti c.azzi che un "ti amo" è giustificabile se non è sentito


 se sei all'antica allora logica vorrebbe che in partenza s'inibissero rapporti con persone che hanno altri legami.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei all'antica allora logica vorrebbe che in partenza s'inibissero rapporti con persone che hanno altri legami.


eccola là....mi sarei potuta giocare tutto quel che ho sul fatto che avresti scritto questo; mi riferivo al "ti amo": sono 2 parole importanti e dio per prima ho imparato a non pronunciarle se nn prima di aver fatto altre scelte.


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è però una sostanziale differenza di spessore tra quello che una famiglia ha costruito negli anni (figli compresi) e il rapporto passionale  amoroso di due amanti che non hanno nemmeno mai vissuto il quotidiano.
> nel primo caso è comprensibile che si valutino le cose, non è questione di "fingere di non vedere"
> poi, pur rimanendo nello stesso canovaccio,
> ogni tradimento fa storia a sé



Siam d'accordo ogni storia a se e tutte ste cosine qui.
Io sono rigida e severa su questo. 
O ventenne amante o quarantenne tradita, se ne sono cosciente sto zitta, o muovo il cul.o e cambio le carte sul tavolo.
Anzi una con figli deve dare anche il buon esempio. Son punti di vista completamente differenti forse, ma se avrò figli devono avere l'immagine di una persona forte, non di una madre che si piange adosso. Ho il doppio della responsabilità.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Siam d'accordo ogni storia a se e tutte ste cosine qui.
> Io sono rigida e severa su questo.
> O ventenne amante o quarantenne tradita, se ne sono cosciente sto zitta, o muovo il cul.o e cambio le carte sul tavolo.
> Anzi una con figli deve dare anche il buon esempio.* Son punti di vista completamente differenti forse, ma se avrò figli devono avere l'immagine di una persona forte, non di una madre che si piange adosso. Ho il doppio della responsabilità.*


vedo che hai letto con attenzione.
ho detto come prima cosa che non concepisco il lamento , ergo concordo sull'azione qualsiasi essa debba essere(lasciare-perdonare).facevo un distinguo doveroso , però,
tra i due ruoli.


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mine', abbiamo due modi differenti di vedere le cose: io, ciò che ho evidenziato, lo vedo sotto un'altra prospettiva. Appunto perchè, dopo anni, dopo aver creato famiglia e messo al mondo figli, se si giunge al rapporto passionale amoroso con l'amante...credo che si debba tagliare immediatamente i ponti nella storia più 'spessa'...proprio perchè dovrebbe essere la storia più importante, più seriosa...e se trovo gratificazione altrove...che storia seria ed importante è????
> Air



Esatto. Ma è un po' nel genere umano scegliere la strada più semplice e comoda.
Per quello che dici in merito alla tua storia. Certo che hai diritto a lamentarti, tu sei "vittima", il problema sorge quando ora che sai tutto  decidi di continuare non puoi ritenerti ingannato in questo caso.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Esatto. Ma è un po' nel genere umano scegliere la strada più semplice e comoda.
> Per quello che dici in merito alla tua storia. Certo che hai diritto a lamentarti, tu sei "vittima", il problema sorge quando ora che sai tutto decidi di continuare non puoi ritenerti ingannato in questo caso.


 
ogni tradimento è una storia a se 

poi ci sono i distinguo

c'è chi la fa zozza e ti tiene in ballo 

c'è chi se la racconta meno

poi sta a te tirartene fuori, per me è stato molto difficile....
alcuni ce la fanno e sono dei grandi se sono innamorati come lo ero io......


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Gennaio 2009)

Parlo in linea teorica, perchè non ho alcuna esperienza nè come amante nè come traditrice.
Quando ci si innamora si perde un pò la lucidità (spero mai del tutto) ma se si decide di stare con una donna impegnata che sta tradendo il suo compagno ufficiale (e viceversa, ovvio) non si può pretendere una storia "normale" fatta di quotidianeità e di gesti alla luce del sole. Nè si può pretendere che la traditrice (o il traditore) faccia promesse che non è detto si realizzino. Credo si debba vivere la storia momento per momento, utilizzando la ragione per ritornare coi piedi per terra in quei casi in cui si vorrebbe di più.
Insomma, le lamentele ci stanno, ma che rimangano dentro di noi.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Parlo in linea teorica, perchè non ho alcuna esperienza nè come amante nè come traditrice.
> Quando ci si innamora si perde un pò la lucidità (spero mai del tutto) ma se si decide di stare con una donna impegnata che sta tradendo il suo compagno ufficiale (e viceversa, ovvio) non si può pretendere una storia "normale" fatta di quotidianeità e di gesti alla luce del sole. Nè si può pretendere che la traditrice (o il traditore) faccia promesse che non è detto si realizzino. Credo si debba vivere la storia momento per momento, utilizzando la ragione per ritornare coi piedi per terra in quei casi in cui si vorrebbe di più.
> Insomma, le lamentele ci stanno, ma che rimangano dentro di noi.


 
TE PARE FACILE!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'amante (inteso come la terza persona),  può in qualche modo ritenersi preso per i fondelli o è una 'posizione' ove non è mai possibile parlare di 'giochi coi sentimenti'...e quindi non è altretrtanto possibile lamentarsi?
> Air


dopo un ragionevole lasso di tempo (computabile in MESI non in ANNI), e dopo che si è chiarito che è AMANTE e non FUTURO COMPAGNO, si non è lecito lamentarsi.

Ma esiste sempre la PORTA eh...!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Come ben si sa qui, io sono stata appunto l'amante.
> Quando è iniziata tra me e lui io avevo 24 anni lui 37. Avrei potuto appellarmi alla differenza d'età, al suo esser uomo di conseguenza al fatto che sapesse "manovrarmi", ma non è stato mai cosi.
> Io son sempre stata cosciente del tutto, non posso nascondermi dietro ad un'inesperienza che ho perso a 15 anni, mi è andava cosi. Fin dal primo momento in cui ho accettato le sue regole ho perso ogni diritto di lamentela.
> Chi scende a compromessi fin dal primo momento non può dopo lamentarsi della posizioni in cui si è.
> ...


Apprezzo moltissimo quel che dici e il percorso che stai facendo, malgrado la giovane età. Chapeau, Belle!


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Gennaio 2009)

alesera ha detto:


> ogni tradimento è una storia a se
> 
> poi ci sono i distinguo
> 
> ...



Ale ripeto.. siam perfettamente d'accordo che ogni storia è una storia a se.
Io parlo in linea generale.
Pure la mia storia se vogliamo è una storia a se, non essendo lui sposato, ne avendo figli con chi tradisce.
Ma son tutte storie legate dallo stesso file conduttore, ossia : come mi rapporto con questo legame? Quanto bene mi fa?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Parlo in linea teorica, perchè non ho alcuna esperienza nè come amante nè come traditrice.
> Quando ci si innamora si perde un pò la lucidità (spero mai del tutto) ma se si decide di stare con una donna impegnata che sta tradendo il suo compagno ufficiale (e viceversa, ovvio) no*n si può pretendere una storia "normale" fatta di quotidianeità e di gesti alla luce del sole. Nè si può pretendere che la traditrice (o il traditore) faccia promesse che non è detto si realizzino. Credo si debba vivere la storia momento per momento,* utilizzando la ragione per ritornare coi piedi per terra in quei casi in cui si vorrebbe di più.
> Insomma, le lamentele ci stanno, ma che rimangano dentro di noi.



il tuo quadro è troppo blando. Sembra presupporre una specie di fatalismo: non stiamo insieme, ma un domani, chissà...!

Un domani, ciccia. Come diceva Baglioni, "la vita è adesso".
E sperare che la moglie di lui (o il marito di lei) muoia, mi pare grottesco, non credi?

Giusy. Conoscendoti dopo due settimane da amante tu saresti una gelatina....


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> La metto un po' più sul lato pratico:
> io che sapevo sin dal primo giorno che la signora aveva famiglia, ora non mi è concesso lamentarmi per i 'ti amo', i 'ti voglio bene' che mi sono stati detti? Mi è concesso parlare di 'aver giocato coi miei sentimenti' o sono io che essendo debole ho tutte le colpe, perchè mi sono fatto influenzare? E' giusto che lei, per tenermi, faceva l'attrice coi miei sentimenti?
> Air


si è colpa tua.

Lei non ha fatto l'attrice, ha vissuto - secondo le regole - un attrazione. Che volevi, che ti portasse a letto dicendoti che le facevi schifo?!?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è però una sostanziale differenza di spessore tra quello che una famiglia ha costruito negli anni (figli compresi) e il rapporto passionale  amoroso di due amanti che non hanno nemmeno mai vissuto il quotidiano.
> nel primo caso *è comprensibile che si valutino le cose*, non è questione di "fingere di non vedere"
> poi, pur rimanendo nello stesso canovaccio,
> ogni tradimento fa storia a sé


anche lì, per mesi, non per anni. Senno' è una bigamia, e va benissimo, purché se ne sia coscienti .


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Apprezzo moltissimo quel che dici e il percorso che stai facendo, malgrado la giovane età. Chapeau, Belle!



Grazie Vere, ma non è per nulla facile.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ale ripeto.. siam perfettamente d'accordo che ogni storia è una storia a se.
> Io parlo in linea generale.
> Pure la mia storia se vogliamo è una storia a se, non essendo lui sposato, ne avendo figli con chi tradisce.
> Ma son tutte storie legate dallo stesso file conduttore, ossia : come mi rapporto con questo legame? Quanto bene mi fa?


 
si si fa male ma col senno di poi all'inizio se ti innamori non è facile sapere cosa è giusto o meno

tanto poi anche se ti lamenti la paghi la paghi soprattutto se sei innamorato
quindi diciamo che poi ognuno si prende il suo......


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Mine', abbiamo due modi differenti di vedere le cose: io, ciò che ho evidenziato, lo vedo sotto un'altra prospettiva. A*ppunto perchè, dopo anni, dopo aver creato famiglia e messo al mondo figli, se si giunge al rapporto passionale amoroso con l'amante...credo che si debba tagliare immediatamente i ponti nella storia più 'spessa'...*proprio perchè dovrebbe essere la storia più importante, più seriosa...e se trovo gratificazione altrove...che storia seria ed importante è????
> Air


sei impazzito?!??!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Grazie Vere, ma non è per nulla facile.


le cose importanti di rado lo sono....


----------



## Old alesera (2 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sei impazzito?!??!


 
ciao Vere un bacione!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

A  te caro!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *anche lì, per mesi, non per anni*. Senno' è una bigamia, e va benissimo, purché se ne sia coscienti .


 se si parla di agire scuotendosi dall'accidia del lamento  questo è lapalissiano


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si è colpa tua.
> 
> Lei non ha fatto l'attrice, ha vissuto - secondo le regole - un attrazione. Che volevi, che ti portasse a letto dicendoti che le facevi schifo?!?


...ma utilizzare certe importanti parole con chi sai che è preso, vuol dire giocare sporco! Ovvero, giocare coi sentimenti.
Air


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma utilizzare certe importanti parole con chi sai che è preso, vuol dire giocare sporco! Ovvero, giocare coi sentimenti.
> Air


un uomo che abbia passato l'età delle turbolenze ormonali e dei foruncoli sul viso dovrebbe saper distinguere piuttosto facilmente una donna che gioca , soprattutto se i presupposti sono quelli che mi pare di aver letto (non è la prima volta che tradisce...etc)


----------



## Iris (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma utilizzare certe importanti parole con chi sai che è preso, vuol dire giocare sporco! Ovvero, giocare coi sentimenti.
> Air


 
Beh, chi ha un amante, in genere non gioca pulito. Diciamo che non è un soggetto da cui pretendere troppa onestà.


Auguri a ttti e benritrovati!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma utilizzare certe importanti parole con chi sai che è preso, vuol dire giocare sporco! Ovvero, giocare coi sentimenti.
> Air





Minerva ha detto:


> un uomo che abbia passato l'età delle turbolenze ormonali e dei foruncoli sul viso dovrebbe saper distinguere piuttosto facilmente una donna che gioca , soprattutto se i presupposti sono quelli che mi pare di aver letto (non è la prima volta che tradisce...etc)


Quoto in toto la minnie... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragà mica siam adolescenti che al primo bacio si dicono "ti amo" con la convinzione di passar la vita insieme eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Già nel porsi come amanti di uan persona sposata NON si dovrebbe aver più la "legittima" aspettativa di poter pretendere alcunchè, tantomeno lamentarsi...anche perchè si dovrebbe aver chiaro (o almeno dopo un pò dirselo abbastanza chiaramente, specie se ci si rimette in simili situazioni) che siamo noi per primi per il "disimpegno" ovvero per mettersi in storie che difficilmente potranno sfociare in costrutti di vita comune...

Se poi nel prosieguo del rapporto questo evolve e si arriva a riconoscere che è possibile una svolta VERA, con le assunzioni da parte di ENTRAMBI delle relative responsabilità che ciò deve comportare...altro è....ma raccontarsela da soli ogni volta, accusando l'altro/a di prenderci in giro, è quantomeno immaturo e soprattutto sterile!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh, chi ha un amante, in genere non gioca pulito. Diciamo che non è un soggetto da cui pretendere troppa onestà.
> 
> 
> Auguri a ttti e benritrovati!!!


Ben ritrovata a te!


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il tuo quadro è troppo blando. Sembra presupporre una specie di fatalismo: non stiamo insieme, ma un domani, chissà...!
> 
> Un domani, ciccia. Come diceva Baglioni, "la vita è adesso".
> E sperare che la moglie di lui (o il marito di lei) muoia, mi pare grottesco, non credi?
> ...


 
Al momento non credo di poter fare l'amante, impazzirei sapendo di condividere il mio uomo con un'altra.
 Vere, in realtà io non credo che tra due amanti possa nascere una storia duratura. Certo può succedere, ma quante possibilità ci sono? E dopo quanto dolore e quanta sofferenza? Quando ho detto vivere momento per momento intendevo dire vivere la relazione senza progettualità, senza illusioni, viverla per ciò che è, una storia di amanti. Non so se c'è qualcuno che ci riesce, ma altro non si può pretendere...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma utilizzare certe importanti parole con chi sai che è preso, vuol dire giocare sporco! Ovvero, giocare coi sentimenti.
> Air


guarda, su questo punto sono perplessa.Non voglio scendere sull'autobiografico, ma le parole volano, come dice la canzone "se ne dicono di parole..."

Magari non sono tutte del tutto insincere. Ma, purtroppo, sta a noi  - in quanto persone adulte e responsabili - DIFENDERCI anche quando le orecchie ci ronzano per la seduzione....


----------



## Verena67 (2 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Al momento non credo di poter fare l'amante, impazzirei sapendo di condividere il mio uomo con un'altra.
> Vere, in realtà io non credo che tra due amanti possa nascere una storia duratura. Certo può succedere, ma quante possibilità ci sono? E dopo quanto dolore e quanta sofferenza? Quando ho detto vivere momento per momento intendevo dire vivere la relazione senza progettualità, senza illusioni, viverla per ciò che è, una storia di amanti. Non so se c'è qualcuno che ci riesce, ma altro non si può pretendere...


io non penso ci si riesca.

Qui tutti arrivano millantando stupende storie parallele senza tensione.

Amesso che io sia la rompicoglioni n. 1 (o diciamo nella top ten), poi non è un caso che queste persone (vedi da ultimo Avalon...) spariscano quando la loro "storiella" diventa inconsistente. Oppure tornino, mesi dopo, affranti e in "recupero" dopo la batosta...

Anche perché coloro che davvero trombano a fini igienici un tot l'anno non perdono tempo su tradimento.net, non ne hanno bisogno


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh, chi ha un amante, in genere non gioca pulito. Diciamo che non è un soggetto da cui pretendere troppa onestà.
> 
> 
> Auguri a ttti e benritrovati!!!


Benritrovata Iris!

Buon anno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'amante (inteso come la terza persona), può in qualche modo ritenersi preso per i fondelli o è una 'posizione' ove non è mai possibile parlare di 'giochi coi sentimenti'...e quindi non è altretrtanto possibile lamentarsi?
> Air


Però a te piace quel ruoli lì, eh?!
Il ruolo della vittima, del manipolato, del duro e puro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , che viene ingannato dalla vamp di turno.
Pure quando ti metti con una sposata con l'intento di dominare la situazione, ammettendo di dirle parole dolci per legarla, e quando la tratti da *******, sbattendole i soldi in faccia, non vuoi ammettere di essere un uomo adulto che voleva portarsi a letto una donna e ...questo ha fatto.
No tu devi sempre essere il cavaliere senza macchia!!!
E dai!!
E' ben questo che doveva servire la terapia: a farti riconoscere le tue responsabilità! Ma per te non ha funzionato perché il terapista non riconosceva le colpe di lei!!!
E dai!!!
Tu ti racconti di essere quel che non sei.
Ma i tuoi perfetti genitori conoscono le tue storie?
Io come madre a un figlio con le tue storie direi che si comporta male, non direi che è una vittima! 
Cavolo, hai più di trentanni mica sei un quindicenne sedotto da un'adulta perversa!!!
E dai!!!
Pensa alle TUE responsabilità!

Soprattutto alle tue responsabilità verso te stesso e riprendi la terapia.
Devi uscire da questo ruolo e devi avere il coraggio di vivere una relazione vera con il senso della realtà.


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Gennaio 2009)

P/R, io con la donna in questione sono sempre stato quel che sono e ho solo accentuato, per fare colpo, alcuni miei pregi.
La questione 10Euro è stata un'azione di rabbia.
Ti garantisco che non l'ho frequentata per portarmela a letto: lo abbiamo fatto davvero poco in proporzione alla durata della 'storia'.
Mi è piaciuta tanto, subito. E la lista della spesa dei difetti del marito, aggiunta alla mia fantasia da 'costruttore di castelli di sabbia' mi hanno fatto appunto fantasticare al punto di credere che sarebbe potuta diventare mia, solo mia.
I miei genitori? Mia madre ha scoperto qualcosa e si è infuriata di brutto: mi ha solo detto che lei potrebbe accettare una fanciulla sposata e coi figli ma che si propone DOPO la separazione-divorzio e non nel mentre d'un matrimonio. Ed ha attribuito a me un casino di colpe perchè sono anch'io complice d'un tradimento.
Air


----------



## Old lele51 (4 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, io con la donna in questione sono sempre stato quel che sono e ho solo accentuato, per fare colpo, alcuni miei pregi.
> La questione 10Euro è stata un'azione di rabbia.
> I miei genitori? Mia madre ha scoperto qualcosa e si è infuriata di brutto: mi ha solo detto che lei potrebbe accettare una fanciulla sposata e coi figli ma che si propone DOPO la separazione-divorzio e non nel mentre d'un matrimonio. Ed ha attribuito a me un casino di colpe perchè sono anch'io complice d'un tradimento.
> Air


Amico, il suo ragionamento non fa una piega... hai pensato che se tu non avevi le tue storie con le sposate di turno ci sarebbero diversi mariti con un cornetto in meno? e vale per tutti non lo dico solo a te... se la situazione attuale di lassismo e facilismo con i rapporti tra colleghi, tra amici, o quello che per strada ci prova con una donna che al momento rinasce nei suoi sensi per sentirsi desiderata da altre persone che non sono l'imbecille che resta a casa fosse diversa... beh molti di noi avremmo mai scritto in questo forum... è certo che per tradire bastano due, il terzo conta poco o nulla, quello ha già dato... il resto entra nel rispetto per noi stessi e per le altre persone. Io in particolare non me la sentirei di avere una storia con una donna impegnata... non mi piace la figura del muletto... un abraccio.Lele


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Gennaio 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Amico, il suo ragionamento non fa una piega... hai pensato che se tu non avevi le tue storie con le sposate di turno ci sarebbero diversi mariti con un cornetto in meno? e vale per tutti non lo dico solo a te... se la situazione attuale di lassismo e facilismo con i rapporti tra colleghi, tra amici, o quello che per strada ci prova con una donna che al momento rinasce nei suoi sensi per sentirsi desiderata da altre persone che non sono l'imbecille che resta a casa fosse diversa... beh molti di noi avremmo mai scritto in questo forum... è certo che per tradire bastano due, il terzo conta poco o nulla, quello ha già dato... il resto entra nel rispetto per noi stessi e per le altre persone. Io in particolare non me la sentirei di avere una storia con una donna impegnata... non mi piace la figura del muletto... un abraccio.Lele


Hai ragione, Lele, ma non ti scordare che io sono stato tradito e sono stato molto male per questo...e mia madre ha puntato molto (anche) su questa cosa.
Air


----------



## Old oscar (4 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'amante (inteso come la terza persona),  può in qualche modo ritenersi preso per i fondelli o è una 'posizione' ove non è mai possibile parlare di 'giochi coi sentimenti'...e quindi non è altretrtanto possibile lamentarsi?
> Air


succede.

L'uomo per tramb...re dice all'amante  " ti amo, dio come ti amo ", a volte ne è addirittura un poco convinto, a causa dell'appagamento sessuale e degli ormoni che gli girano in corpo .

la donna, che spesso fa la moderna, l'emancipata, che vuole imitare i comportamenti maschili, in fondo, non riesce a sc...pare solo per divertimento, ha bisogno di " giustificare " la cosa vestendola di un sentimento amoroso.

e così finisce che se l'uomo vuole continuare si ritrova a dire le fatidiche 2 parole " ti amo ".

è questo il motivo principe per cui, quando la donna metterà l'uomo alle strette dicendogli " lascia tua moglie " e l'uomo dirà " no ,non la lascio "
la donna si sentirà presa per i fondelli pensando che quelle 2 parole non erano vere.



Non succede sempre, ma succede, è la natura che vuole ciò.
perchè mai lamentarsi della natura ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però a te piace quel ruoli lì, eh?!
> Il ruolo della vittima, del manipolato, del duro e puro
> 
> 
> ...





Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, io con la donna in questione sono sempre stato quel che sono e ho solo accentuato, per fare colpo, alcuni miei pregi.
> La questione 10Euro è stata un'azione di rabbia.
> Ti garantisco che non l'ho frequentata per portarmela a letto: lo abbiamo fatto davvero poco in proporzione alla durata della 'storia'.
> Mi è piaciuta tanto, subito. E la lista della spesa dei difetti del marito, aggiunta alla mia fantasia da 'costruttore di castelli di sabbia' mi hanno fatto appunto fantasticare al punto di credere che sarebbe potuta diventare mia, solo mia.
> ...


 Ma ti sembra di aver risposto?
Ma credi di aver davvero letto e capito quello che ti ho scritto?
Non ti sto dicendo di passare dal ruolo della vittima ad addossarti quello di colpevole ...ti ho detto che tu vivi le relazioni nel ruolo di vittima perché nelle relazioni trovi sempre vittime e colpevoli e ...il colpevole non sei mai tu!
Ma è l'impostazione vittima-colpevole che è sbagliata!!!

*Tu devi lavorare per uscire da questo modo di vedere i rapporti*.

In quanto a dire che ti piaceva quella donna ...non ti crederebbe nemmeno un bambino.
Io non credo che lei sia come tu l'hai descritta, ma dalle tue descrizioni rsulta solo un'emerita troiona, incapace di voler bene pure ai suoi figli, falsa, mentritice e superficiale, interessata solo al suo corpo e a quello che ne può ottenere.
Non potresti davvero volere una donna che disprezzi al punto di descrivercela così!
Non dirne più!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra di aver risposto?
> Ma credi di aver davvero letto e capito quello che ti ho scritto?
> Non ti sto dicendo di passare dal ruolo della vittima ad addossarti quello di colpevole ...ti ho detto che tu vivi le relazioni nel ruolo di vittima perché nelle relazioni trovi sempre vittime e colpevoli e ...il colpevole non sei mai tu!
> Ma è l'impostazione vittima-colpevole che è sbagliata!!!
> ...


P/R, onestamente lei è come te l'ho descritta. Sai, la vita funziona così: quando le cose vanno bene, si cerca in tutto e per tutto di non far apparire le persone nei loro difetti-mancanze-lacune. Poi, quando vanno male è facile sputare nel piatto ove si è mangiato. Ho incominciato a desriverla per quello che è solo quando le cose hanno incominciato ad andare storte ma credimi, avrei potuto farlo sin da quando l'ho conosciuta.
Ammetto d'avere qualche problema a riguardo e mi sto davvero chiedendo se, pur d'avere una fanciulla al mio fianco mi faccio andare bene la prima che mi fa girar la testa.
P/R, le ho creduto troppo e lei è stata abilissima ad incantarmi: ci stava davvero bene la frase 'Lei è così solo perchè sta con lui...se stesse con me non sarebbe così'...e a 33anni, cascarci come un boccalone non è normale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, onestamente lei è come te l'ho descritta. Sai, la vita funziona così: quando le cose vanno bene, si cerca in tutto e per tutto di non far apparire le persone nei loro difetti-mancanze-lacune. Poi, quando vanno male è facile sputare nel piatto ove si è mangiato. Ho incominciato a desriverla per quello che è solo quando le cose hanno incominciato ad andare storte ma credimi, avrei potuto farlo sin da quando l'ho conosciuta.
> Ammetto d'avere qualche problema a riguardo e mi sto davvero chiedendo se, pur d'avere una fanciulla al mio fianco mi faccio andare bene la prima che mi fa girar la testa.
> P/R, le ho creduto troppo e lei è stata abilissima ad incantarmi: ci stava davvero bene la frase 'Lei è così solo perchè sta con lui...se stesse con me non sarebbe così'...e a 33anni, cascarci come un boccalone non è normale.


 E allora cosa te frega che lei stia con il marito?
Accendi un cero che non ti abbia chiesto di stare con lei!

Ma continui a eludere le questioni che ho posto.


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora cosa te frega che lei stia con il marito?
> Accendi un cero che non ti abbia chiesto di stare con lei!
> 
> *Ma continui a eludere le questioni che ho posto*.


...son già rinco di mio e con il coadiuvo di 39.2 di temperatura, un forte mal di testa percepisco poco: ti prego di spiegarmelo con parole povere perchè voglio arrivare a capirti...fammi un grosso favore, riscrivimelo con parole terra terra. Grazie P/R...


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> succede.
> 
> L'uomo per tramb...re dice all'amante  " ti amo, dio come ti amo ", a volte ne è addirittura un poco convinto, a causa dell'appagamento sessuale e degli ormoni che gli girano in corpo .
> 
> ...



In parte ti do' ragione. Le donne tendono a legarsi di più rispetto agli uomini, ma il gioco del "gatto e del topo" come ho già detto fa la differenza in base agli interpreti.
Comunque io con il Cane non ho mai avuto un rapporto fatto di "amore ti amo" e simili, è stato lui a dirlo a me un paio di volte in lacrime mentre provavo a lasciarlo. In quei momenti ci avrà anche creduto, ma la vita mi ha insegnato che non sanno amare persone cosi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...son già rinco di mio e con il coadiuvo di 39.2 di temperatura, un forte mal di testa percepisco poco: ti prego di spiegarmelo con parole povere perchè voglio arrivare a capirti...fammi un grosso favore, riscrivimelo con parole terra terra. Grazie P/R...


Ti riporto le frasi secondo me più significative dei miei post invitandoti a uscire dal caso specifico di quest'ultima donna e concentrandoti sulla tua idea di relazione NEL CONCRETO rispetto alle tue esperienze considerandole complessivamente e non rispetto a un'idea astratta (non contano mamma e papà perché della loro relazione tu non sai nulla!).
Però a te piace quel ruolo lì, eh?!
Il ruolo della vittima, del manipolato, del duro e puro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , che viene ingannato dalla vamp di turno.
Pure quando ti metti con una sposata con l'intento di dominare la situazione, tu rimani sempre il cavaliere senza macchia ai tuoi occhi!!!
E' ben questo che doveva servire la terapia: a farti riconoscere le tue responsabilità! Ma per te non ha funzionato perché il terapista non riconosceva le colpe di lei!!!

Pensa alle TUE responsabilità!

Soprattutto alle tue responsabilità verso te stesso e riprendi la terapia.
Devi uscire da questo ruolo e devi avere il coraggio di vivere una relazione vera con il senso della realtà

Non ti sto dicendo di passare dal ruolo della vittima ad addossarti quello di colpevole ...ti ho detto che tu vivi le relazioni nel ruolo di vittima perché nelle relazioni trovi sempre vittime e colpevoli e ...il colpevole non sei mai tu!
*Ma è l'impostazione vittima-colpevole che è sbagliata!!!*

*Tu devi lavorare per uscire da questo modo di vedere i rapporti*.

Più chiaro di così non mi riesce


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Gennaio 2009)

P/R, una domanda: se ricordi bene, quando l'assistente di volo mi disse, dopo 2 mesi e 1/2 di convivere, la mollai in modo fulmineo. Con questa signora (più donna che signora) ho voluto instaurare una 'storia' pur sapendo in partenza che aveva famiglia. Così, su due piedi, fammi un po' di psicologia da quattro soldi e dimmi cosa ne pensi. Credi davvero che io me la sia presa per portarmela a letto? Non ne ho bisogno: ho un sacco di fanciulle che chiederebbero solo quello.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, una domanda: se ricordi bene, quando l'assistente di volo mi disse, dopo 2 mesi e 1/2 di convivere, la mollai in modo fulmineo. Con questa signora (più donna che signora) ho voluto instaurare una 'storia' pur sapendo in partenza che aveva famiglia. Così, su due piedi, fammi un po' di psicologia da quattro soldi e dimmi cosa ne pensi. Credi davvero che io me la sia presa per portarmela a letto? Non ne ho bisogno: ho un sacco di fanciulle che chiederebbero solo quello.
> Air


 Intanto

quella con l'ultima donna non è stata una storia. Hai avuto con lei qualche uscita, nei ritagli di tempo, durante le quali alternativamene o contemporaneamente recitavate una parte. Avete avuto qualche incontro sessuale, frasi e sms per caricarvi e auto e reciprocamente gratificarvi e stop. Non è una storia e non è cosa su cui piangere.
 ...perché sempre dici fanciulle? Le vai a prendere fuori dalle medie? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Alla tua età frequenti donne o giovani donne, non fanciulle. Non è, per me, una scelta linguistica neutra, ma anzi significativa del tuo modo di rapportarti.
Io non ho MAI detto che tu cercassi in queste donne solo sesso (l'avevi detto TU all'inizio con quest'ultima) io *sono convinta che tu stia cercando solo conferma a una tua idea di relazione e di ruoli maschili e femminili all'interno della relazione.*
*E credo che sia questa idea* *che devi capire* e indagare con una persona competente (non io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'amante (inteso come la terza persona), può in qualche modo ritenersi preso per i fondelli o è una 'posizione' ove non è mai possibile parlare di 'giochi coi sentimenti'...e quindi non è altretrtanto possibile lamentarsi?
> Air


 ehhhhhhhhhhh hai voglia figliolo........se c'e il sentimento del mezzo e sei preso x i fondelli e' d'obbligo e fisiologico lamentarsi


----------



## Iris (5 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, una domanda: se ricordi bene, quando l'assistente di volo mi disse, dopo 2 mesi e 1/2 di convivere, la mollai in modo fulmineo. Con questa signora (più donna che signora) ho voluto instaurare una 'storia' pur sapendo in partenza che aveva famiglia. Così, su due piedi, fammi un po' di psicologia da quattro soldi e dimmi cosa ne pensi. Credi davvero che io me la sia presa per portarmela a letto? Non ne ho bisogno: ho un sacco di fanciulle che chiederebbero solo quello.
> Air


Scusami , ma questo dimostra che nn vuoi una storia duratura e costruttiva, ma solo un'avventura.
Un uomo libero che si avvicina ad una sposata con prole, in genere non vuole giocarci a scacchi!!!


----------



## Old oscar (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> In parte ti do' ragione. Le donne tendono a legarsi di più rispetto agli uomini, ma il gioco del "gatto e del topo" come ho già detto fa la differenza in base agli interpreti.
> Comunque io con il Cane non ho mai avuto un rapporto fatto di "amore ti amo" e simili, è stato lui a dirlo a me un paio di volte in lacrime mentre provavo a lasciarlo. In quei momenti ci avrà anche creduto, ma la vita mi ha insegnato che non sanno amare persone cosi.


quando si corre il rischio di perdere la preda si usa spesso quest'arma.
Ci si sente affranti al solo pensiero di perderla e succede che scorrano le lascime, lacrime di paura, lacrime di dolore, e così ci si ritrova  a dire " ma io ti amo ".

secondo me non esistono persone che non sanno amare, ognuno ama a suo modo, non sempre viene capito, forse.


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusami , ma questo dimostra che nn vuoi una storia duratura e costruttiva, ma solo un'avventura.
> Un uomo libero che si avvicina ad una sposata con prole, in genere non vuole giocarci a scacchi!!!


Iris, ti potrà sembrare strano ma i miei sentimenti partono indipendentemente dalla situazione in cui si può trovare una donna. Non che un matrimonio e due figli siano cosa di poco conto ma, con la mia fantasia basata suicastelli di sabbia che mi sono creato e la donna in questione che, più che farmi capire che la vita con il marito è un inferno mi hanno portato a pensare che potesse essere mia. Lo sbaglio è stato quello di incominciare a frequentarla mentre il matrimonio era in corso, questo si che è stato un errore. Lo ammetto. Per il resto, come finisce un semplice fidanzamente, possono terminare convivenze e matrimoni. E mi sembra giusto ricostruirsi una nuova vita, in particolar modo se si è giovani.
Posso solo tirare le conclusioni, che avevate già tratto voi ma che la mia testardaggine mi ha voluto far sbattere il muso prima di capirla in modo definitivo: raramente si lascia il partner ufficiale per l'amante, in particolar modo se c'è di mezzo qualche 'firma' fatta nero su bianco rilasciata ad un sacerdote ed al sindaco.
So che non sarebbe stato semplice, ma non sono ne il primo ne l'ultimo che avrebbe accettato una donna vincolata da matrimonio e con due bimbi che non sono i miei.
Avrei dovuto essere più forte e dirle: prima lo lasci (se vuoi lasciarlo) e poi fatti viva.
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quando si corre il rischio di perdere la preda si usa spesso quest'arma.
> Ci si sente affranti al solo pensiero di perderla e succede che scorrano le lascime, lacrime di paura, lacrime di dolore, e così ci si ritrova a dire " ma io ti amo ".
> 
> secondo me non esistono persone che non sanno amare, *ognuno ama a suo modo*, non sempre viene capito, forse.


...ognuno dice d'amare come più fa comodo, Oscar. Dopo mesi e mesi che la donna che ho frequentato ha tradito il marito, la sfido a dirmi che lo ama.
Frequentando questo forum, sotto certi aspetti sono diventato più 'morbido' e capisco se lei avesse tr....to con me una sola volta e poi, pentitasi, fosse ritornata in famiglia. Ma il rientro dopo tanto, tantissimo tempo...scusa, ma non lo chiamo amore.
Forse considero solo la tua prima opzione: esistono persone che non sanno amare.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhhhhh hai voglia figliolo........se c'e il sentimento del mezzo e sei preso x i fondelli e' d'obbligo e fisiologico lamentarsi


Anch'io la penso come te, ma come vedi, qui si considera solo il fatto che sapevo che fosse sposata e con figli e quindi lo sbaglio è stato mio...e non posso manco parlare d'esser stato preso per i fondelli. E non posso neanche lamentarmi.
Air


----------



## Iris (5 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Iris, ti potrà sembrare strano ma i miei sentimenti partono indipendentemente dalla situazione in cui si può trovare una donna. Non che un matrimonio e due figli siano cosa di poco conto ma, con la mia fantasia basata suicastelli di sabbia che mi sono creato e la donna in questione che, più che farmi capire che la vita con il marito è un inferno mi hanno portato a pensare che potesse essere mia. Lo sbaglio è stato quello di incominciare a frequentarla mentre il matrimonio era in corso, questo si che è stato un errore. Lo ammetto. Per il resto, come finisce un semplice fidanzamente, possono terminare convivenze e matrimoni. E mi sembra giusto ricostruirsi una nuova vita, in particolar modo se si è giovani.
> Posso solo tirare le conclusioni, che avevate già tratto voi ma che la mia testardaggine mi ha voluto far sbattere il muso prima di capirla in modo definitivo: raramente si lascia il partner ufficiale per l'amante, in particolar modo se c'è di mezzo qualche 'firma' fatta nero su bianco rilasciata ad un sacerdote ed al sindaco.
> So che non sarebbe stato semplice, ma non sono ne il primo ne l'ultimo che avrebbe accettato una donna vincolata da matrimonio e con due bimbi che non sono i miei.
> Avrei dovuto essere più forte e dirle: prima lo lasci (se vuoi lasciarlo) e poi fatti viva.
> Marco


 
Beh si..da te mi sembra strano, almeno per come ti sei sempre espresso, un pò integralista direi.
Ma almeno questa storia ti ha fatto capire, cosa che secondo me ti serviva, cosa significa stare dall'altra parte, la parte dell'amante, e non del tradito.


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh si..da te mi sembra strano, almeno per come ti sei sempre espresso, un pò integralista direi.
> Ma almeno questa storia ti ha fatto capire, cosa che secondo me ti serviva, cosa significa stare dall'altra parte, la parte dell'amante, e non del tradito.


...si, ho fatto luce nella mia piccola testolina...
Ora ho solo una domanda alla quale non so ancora rispondermi: visto che ora ho ben capito qual'è il ruolo d'amante, con tutti gli amanti che ci sono a questo mondo...a loro bastano le briciole d'una torta?
Qualcuno ha detto: 'Ad ognuno basta ciò che vuole farsi bastare'. Ma allora è tanta la gente che si fa bastare il poco!
Air


----------



## Old oscar (5 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ognuno dice d'amare come più fa comodo, Oscar. Dopo mesi e mesi che la donna che ho frequentato ha tradito il marito, la sfido a dirmi che lo ama.
> Frequentando questo forum, sotto certi aspetti sono diventato più 'morbido' e capisco se lei avesse tr....to con me una sola volta e poi, pentitasi, fosse ritornata in famiglia. Ma il rientro dopo tanto, tantissimo tempo...scusa, ma non lo chiamo amore.
> Forse considero solo la tua prima opzione: esistono persone che non sanno amare.
> Air


Air, hai frainteso, il mio post era in risposta a Belledejour.
Non era per nulla riferito a te.



non è una mia opzione, ma di Belledejour, io la penso esattamente all'opposto.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...si, ho fatto luce nella mia piccola testolina...
> Ora ho solo una domanda alla quale non so ancora rispondermi: visto che ora ho ben capito qual'è il ruolo d'amante, con tutti gli amanti che ci sono a questo mondo...a loro bastano le briciole d'una torta?
> Qualcuno ha detto: 'Ad ognuno basta ciò che vuole farsi bastare'. Ma allora è tanta la gente che si fa bastare il poco!
> Air


Credo che la condizione stessa dell'amante comporti un accontentarsi e farsi bastare i residui di tempo.
Per non parlare di come si faccia a sopportare l'idea che un uomo o una donna possano essere condivisi...


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2009)

quello dell'amante è un non ruolo "colui o colei che non dovrebbe esserci ", tutto quello che conquista è "rubato".
poi può anche accadere che evolva...ma  è raro


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quando si corre il rischio di perdere la preda si usa spesso quest'arma.
> Ci si sente affranti al solo pensiero di perderla e succede che scorrano le lascime, lacrime di paura, lacrime di dolore, e così ci si ritrova  a dire " ma io ti amo ". Mi infatti le sue lacrime non mi hanno mai incantanta, se non oltre 5 secondi.
> 
> 
> secondo me non esistono persone che non sanno amare, ognuno ama a suo modo, non sempre viene capito, forse.


Io ho capito che per un momento della nostra storia mi ha amata, ma amata nel suo modo di intentere tal sentimento.
L'amore nel senso nobile del termine, nel modo sano e puro, non ammette lacrime e sofferenza verso il nostro oggetto/soggetto amato.
Io soffrivo, lui lo sapeva, e non ha mai cercato di placare la mia sofferenza, nè stando con me, nè lasciandomi andare.
Del resto non ama neppure la figlia, prima se stesso poi tutto il resto. E non rendendosene conto, mi fa capire che non potrà mai amare veramente. Nessuno glielo ha mai insegnato, non è colpa sua.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello dell'amante è un non ruolo "colui o colei che non dovrebbe esserci ", tutto quello che conquista è "rubato".
> poi può anche accadere che evolva...ma  è raro


Un amante non ruba un bel niente, è chi tradisce che toglie e dà!


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Un amante non ruba un bel niente, è chi tradisce che toglie e dà!


 anche. 
solo che dal punto di vista di chi è tradito , quando non è consapevole...quel che manca è rubato (dai due)
o in prestito?


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche.
> solo che dal punto di vista di chi è tradito , quando non è consapevole...quel che manca è rubato (dai due)
> o in prestito?


Certo che "il tradito" si sente derubato ma obiettivamente i torti ce li ha tutti il traditore, che poi a soffrire è sempre chi non dovrebbe è tutt'altra storia.


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Certo che "il tradito" si sente derubato ma obiettivamente i torti ce li ha tutti il traditore, che poi a soffrire è sempre chi non dovrebbe è tutt'altra storia.


 obiettivamente ...dipende


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Certo che "il tradito" si sente derubato ma obiettivamente i torti ce li ha tutti il traditore, che poi a soffrire è sempre chi non dovrebbe è tutt'altra storia.


Anche l'amante ha le sue responsabilità.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche l'amante ha le sue responsabilità.


Responsabilità tutti e tre, colpe solo il traditore.


----------



## Iris (5 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...si, ho fatto luce nella mia piccola testolina...
> Ora ho solo una domanda alla quale non so ancora rispondermi: visto che ora ho ben capito qual'è il ruolo d'amante, con tutti gli amanti che ci sono a questo mondo...a loro bastano le briciole d'una torta?
> Qualcuno ha detto: 'Ad ognuno basta ciò che vuole farsi bastare'. Ma allora è tanta la gente che si fa bastare il poco!
> Air


Credo di si. La gente si accontenta di poco spesso. Forse perchè pensa, dietro tanta falsa spocchia, di valere poco, e di poter pretendere solo le briciole.
D'altra parte chi si accontenta di poco, magari non ha il coraggio, la forza, la testardaggine di conquistarsi di più.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Responsabilità tutti e tre, colpe solo il traditore.


Io direi responsabilità divise tra traditore e amante.
Il tradito di solito non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intanto
> quella con l'ultima donna non è stata una storia. Hai avuto con lei qualche uscita, nei ritagli di tempo, durante le quali alternativamene o contemporaneamente recitavate una parte. Avete avuto qualche incontro sessuale, frasi e sms per caricarvi e auto e reciprocamente gratificarvi e stop. Non è una storia e non è cosa su cui piangere.
> ...perché sempre dici fanciulle? Le vai a prendere fuori dalle medie?
> 
> ...


Mi autoquoto perché Air bellamente continua a ignorare la questione di fondo e cerca sempre e solo conferma della sua falsa idea di relazione.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io direi responsabilità divise tra traditore e amante.
> Il tradito di solito non c'entra nulla.


Se sa e tace diventa complice.
Se finge di non vedere è complice.
Se ignora i segnali è ugualemente complice.

Suvvia.. a letto con chi sta? Con la sorella? Quando si fa l'amore si capiscono tante cose.


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se sa e tace diventa complice.
> Se finge di non vedere è complice.
> Se ignora i segnali è ugualemente complice.
> 
> Suvvia.. a letto con chi sta? Con la sorella? *Quando si fa l'amore si capiscono tante cose*.
























   Belle dipende da quali scopi si hanno...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2009)

Beh l'amante potrebbe anche lasciar perdere chi ha già un compagno...


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

chiaro che mentre si fa l'amore qualcosa bisognerebbe intuire
ricordo quel video amatoriale pornografico che ovviamente ho visto di quella ragazza milanese in vacanza a santo domingo che tradiva il fidanzato mentre giocava a calcetto con l'animatore del villaggio turistico 
a un certo punto lui glielo vuole piazzare su rai2 (chiamiamolo cosi)
e lei si sente che dice "no!!!li no!!! che dopo se ne accorge!!!"


----------



## Old Alexantro (5 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Beh l'amante potrebbe anche lasciar perdere chi ha già un compagno...


 facile a dirsi
meno facile a farsi


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se sa e tace diventa complice.
> Se finge di non vedere è complice.
> Se ignora i segnali è ugualemente complice.
> 
> Suvvia.. a letto con chi sta? Con la sorella? Quando si fa l'amore si capiscono tante cose.



Sono casi rarissimi.
Faccio l'esempio del figlio drogato.
Se hai un figlio drogato l'ideale è buttarlo fuori di casa ma non tutti hanno il coraggio di fare questo passo. Tenerlo in casa è alla fine fare del male al ragazzo, ma è difficile incolpare i genitori che credono di compiere un gesto d'amore.
Ci sono genitori che si accorgono che il figlio si droga dopo anni che ha incominciato.


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> facile a dirsi
> meno facile a farsi


Confido molto nell'uso sano del cervello umano.


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono casi rarissimi.
> Faccio l'esempio del figlio drogato.
> Se hai un figlio drogato l'ideale è buttarlo fuori di casa ma non tutti hanno il coraggio di fare questo passo. Tenerlo in casa è alla fine fare del male al ragazzo, ma è difficile incolpare i genitori che credono di compiere un gesto d'amore.
> Ci sono genitori che si accorgono che il figlio si droga dopo anni che ha incominciato.


Bell'esempio. Bravo Giobbe.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se sa e tace diventa complice.
> Se finge di non vedere è complice.
> Se ignora i segnali è ugualemente complice.
> 
> Suvvia.. a letto con chi sta? Con la sorella? Quando si fa l'amore si capiscono tante cose.


Mi sembra un'esemplificazione eccessiva...anche perchè mica è detto che via l'una sotto l'altra eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









In rapporti di lungo corso, quando dell'altro/a si conosce la quotidianità, si danno mille giustificazioni (lo stress, la stanchezza, i pensieri....)....tutte quelle che si accantonano in un rapporto mordi e fuggi dove ovviamente cerchi di presentarti sempre "tirato a lucido" (poi.. vabbeh... c'è chi come raccontavi, dorme uguale...ma lì sì che colpa c'è...dell'amante che non lo sbatte giù dal letto a calci! :c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'esemplificazione eccessiva...anche perchè mica è detto che via l'una sotto l'altra eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Una donna o un uomo innamorato (innamorati veramente) certe cose le capiscono... altro che stanchezza...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Una donna o un uomo innamorato (innamorati veramente) certe cose le capiscono... altro che stanchezza...


Ho parlato di lungo corso...dove palpiti e lustrini agli occhi quando vedi l'altro/a in genere son un pò appannati di loro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Infatti parlavo non di innamoramenti ma di amore...


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi autoquoto perché Air bellamente continua a ignorare la questione di fondo e cerca sempre e solo conferma della sua falsa idea di relazione.


P/R, quando t'ho chiesto di spiegarmi al cosa, non hai fatto altro che fare un copia-incolla di alcuni punti da te postati in precedenza. Sono tardo, lo ammetto. E' per questo che ti chiedo di 'parlare come mangi' (solo per citare un modo di dire) ed usare termini più spicci e a me comprensibili.
Non so...fai esempi...fai quel che ti pare, ma spiegami 'terra terra' qual'è, a parer tuo, il mio problema.
Sii più semplice nel tuo modo di scrivermi...non che tu non lo sia, perchè evidentemente tutti/e t'hanno capito ma...si ancor più semplice, ti prego, altrimenti ti faccio imbestialire e non riesco a adrti un riscontro concreto, plausibile e diretto alla questione che mi vuoi esporre.
Grasssssie!
Bacio
Marco


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, quando t'ho chiesto di spiegarmi al cosa, non hai fatto altro che fare un copia-incolla di alcuni punti da te postati in precedenza. Sono tardo, lo ammetto. E' per questo che ti chiedo di 'parlare come mangi' (solo per citare un modo di dire) ed usare termini più spicci e a me comprensibili.
> Non so...fai esempi...fai quel che ti pare, ma spiegami 'terra terra' qual'è, a parer tuo, il mio problema.
> Sii più semplice nel tuo modo di scrivermi...non che tu non lo sia, perchè evidentemente tutti/e t'hanno capito ma...si ancor più semplice, ti prego, altrimenti ti faccio imbestialire e non riesco a adrti un riscontro concreto, plausibile e diretto alla questione che mi vuoi esporre.
> Grasssssie!
> ...


Provo a tradurre per quel che ho io capito dall'esterno....

Secondo Persa (ma anch'io condivido) hai idealizzato quello che dovrebbe essere un rapporto a due, tipo principe azzurro (in cui naturalmente ti identifichi tu) e bella addormentata nel bosco (la lei di turno).

Probabile che sia reazione alle scoppole prese da persone di cui ti eri fidato (ma anche relazioni nelle quali forse avevi trasposto questa tua visione scommettendoci sopra troppo e un pò alla cieca, senza indagare se  la realtà corrispondeva appieno alle TUE aspettative).

L'uso del termine "fanciulle" con cui identifichi le donne con cui ti relazioni dimostrano una più o meno incoscia immaturità di fondo, legata al rifuggere ruoli responsabili e concretamente orientati al confrontarti con situazioni REALI, preferendo idealizzazioni di situazioni che non avrebbero manco il barlume per poter accendere la benchè minima speranza, ma che ammanti di irrealizzabili scenari, in cui ti racconti un film che forse solo tu vedi.

Quello a cui ti invita Persa è quello di cambiar sala cinematografica o trovare qualcuno a cui tu possa dar credito che ti racconti ESATTAMENTE quel che succede sulla scena e non quello che tu pensi di vedere proiettato....


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

*Air*

comincia a cambiare target, poi le cose piano piano cambieranno... dai che questo è l'anno buono, me lo sento.


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se sa e tace diventa complice.
> Se finge di non vedere è complice.
> Se ignora i segnali è ugualemente complice.
> 
> Suvvia.. a letto con chi sta? Con la sorella? Quando si fa l'amore si capiscono tante cose.




























Meno male che ci sei tu, che ricordi queste cose. Chissà perchè, sfuggono ai più....


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chiaro che mentre si fa l'amore qualcosa bisognerebbe intuire
> ricordo quel video amatoriale pornografico che ovviamente ho visto di quella ragazza milanese in vacanza a santo domingo che tradiva il fidanzato mentre giocava a calcetto con l'animatore del villaggio turistico
> a un certo punto lui glielo vuole piazzare su rai2 (chiamiamolo cosi)
> e lei si sente che dice "*no!!!li no!!! che dopo se ne accorge*!!!"


 
Oppure non se ne accorge comunque!

Chie era l'utente che parlava del rumore dell'aereo di sottofondo a una telefonata, mentre diceva di essere in ufficio, era Air?


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono casi rarissimi.
> Faccio l'esempio del figlio drogato.
> Se hai un figlio drogato l'ideale è buttarlo fuori di casa ma non tutti hanno il coraggio di fare questo passo. Tenerlo in casa è alla fine fare del male al ragazzo, ma è difficile incolpare i genitori che credono di compiere un gesto d'amore.
> Ci sono genitori che si accorgono che il figlio si droga dopo anni che ha incominciato.


questo è l'esempio di chi non vede o finge di non vedere per amore. rispettabilissimo, ammirevole, anche da parte di una moglie tradita, che cerca di resistere alla burrasca e portare avanti la sua lotta per tenersi il suo uomo. 
un pò come amarax
credo che Belle si riferisse però a chi "non vede" per convenienza, per indifferenza, o per mancanza di indipendenza.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Beh l'amante potrebbe anche lasciar perdere chi ha già un compagno...


questo è sacrosanto.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chiaro che mentre si fa l'amore qualcosa bisognerebbe intuire
> ricordo quel video amatoriale pornografico che ovviamente ho visto di quella ragazza milanese in vacanza a santo domingo che tradiva il fidanzato mentre giocava a calcetto con l'animatore del villaggio turistico
> a un certo punto lui glielo vuole piazzare su rai2 (chiamiamolo cosi)
> e lei si sente che dice "no!!!li no!!! che dopo se ne accorge!!!"


Io parlo di andare a letto con il proprio partner, come il viverci e il condividerci una quotidianeità!
Anche il più bravo degli attori, si contraddice.
Suvvia in questo caso il GF insegna, si può fingere fino a un certo punto.
Se uno non ama si intuisce, e non certo dalle attenzioni.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono casi rarissimi.
> Faccio l'esempio del figlio drogato.
> Se hai un figlio drogato l'ideale è buttarlo fuori di casa ma non tutti hanno il coraggio di fare questo passo. Tenerlo in casa è alla fine fare del male al ragazzo, ma è difficile incolpare i genitori che credono di compiere un gesto d'amore.
> Ci sono genitori che si accorgono che il figlio si droga dopo anni che ha incominciato.



1) Se si ha un figlio drogato non lo si caccia di casa!
2) Se un genitore si accorge che il figlio si droga dopo anni, non mi sorprende perchè il soggetto in questione si droghi.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu, che ricordi queste cose. *Chissà perchè, sfuggono ai più....*



Comodità..! Viviamo nell'era della comodità/passività. Da cose banali a cose importanti.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'esemplificazione eccessiva...anche perchè mica è detto che via l'una sotto l'altra eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ancora co sta storia del tirato a lucido! Della stanchezza e bla bla bla!
Quanta razionalità ricercata e quanta poca passione, amore, tormento, bisogno dell'altro!!! 
Succede tra "amanti" dove con questo termine intendo coloro che si amano, al di là del loro status: sposati, adulteri o che siano!

E viva il cielo che esiste tutto cio!


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> 1) Se si ha un figlio drogato non lo si caccia di casa!
> 2) Se un genitore si accorge che il figlio si droga dopo anni, non mi sorprende perchè il soggetto in questione si droghi.



Nel 99 % dei casi, l'unico modo di aiutare un figlio drogato è quello di cacciarlo di casa.
Non è così facile come pensi scoprire che un ragazzo si droga.


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Nel 99 % dei casi, l'unico modo di aiutare un figlio drogato è quello di cacciarlo di casa.
> Non è così facile come pensi scoprire che un ragazzo si droga.


Eh no, questa non te la lascio passare!
Parlo da laureanda in psicologia.

Se un genitore nn si accorge che il figlio si droga per anni, lo manderei a curarsi prima di mandarci il figlio.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Eh no, questa non te la lascio passare!
> Parlo da laureanda in psicologia.
> 
> Se un genitore nn si accorge che il figlio si droga per anni, lo manderei a curarsi prima di mandarci il figlio.


 Siccome è laureanda in psicologia pensa di sapere come si fa il genitore! Poche sono così ottuse come questa scribacchina.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> 1) Se si ha un figlio drogato non lo si caccia di casa!
> 2) Se un genitore si accorge che il figlio si droga dopo anni, non mi sorprende perchè il soggetto in questione si droghi.


Mi spiace Belle ma questa volta concordo con Giobbe.


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spiace Belle ma questa volta concordo con Giobbe.


Perchè dovrebbe dispiacerti di essere in disaccordo con BDJ? Solo perchè è laureanda in psicologia? .... Ne riparleremo quando avrà dei figli e avrà capito che quello che studia le serve solo per .... lasciamo stare va


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbe dispiacerti di essere in disaccordo con BDJ? Solo perchè è laureanda in psicologia? .... Ne riparleremo quando avrà dei figli e avrà capito che quello che studia le serve solo per .... lasciamo stare va


Semplicemente perché di solito io e Belle concordiamo su tutto...


----------



## Old unodinoi (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché di solito io e Belle concordiamo su tutto...


Ok però anche le caxxate hanno un limite ...


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ok però anche le caxxate hanno un limite ...


Cazzate è censurato?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, quando t'ho chiesto di spiegarmi al cosa, non hai fatto altro che fare un copia-incolla di alcuni punti da te postati in precedenza. Sono tardo, lo ammetto. E' per questo che ti chiedo di 'parlare come mangi' (solo per citare un modo di dire) ed usare termini più spicci e a me comprensibili.
> Non so...fai esempi...fai quel che ti pare, ma spiegami 'terra terra' *qual'è, a parer tuo, il mio problema.*
> Sii più semplice nel tuo modo di scrivermi...non che tu non lo sia, perchè evidentemente tutti/e t'hanno capito ma...si ancor più semplice, ti prego, altrimenti ti faccio imbestialire e non riesco a adrti un riscontro concreto, plausibile e diretto alla questione che mi vuoi esporre.
> Grasssssie!
> ...


ciao marco, ti rispondo per me.....sei sentimentalmente immaturo e lo dimostri nel momento in cui dici che i sentimenti ti partono indipendentemente dalla considerazione della situazione della signora per cui partono i sentimenti stessi. io credo che con uno specialista dovresti lavorare su questo.


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perché di solito io e Belle concordiamo su tutto...


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


>


----------



## Old oscar (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io ho capito che per un momento della nostra storia mi ha amata, ma amata nel suo modo di intentere tal sentimento.
> L'amore nel senso nobile del termine, nel modo sano e puro, non ammette lacrime e sofferenza verso il nostro oggetto/soggetto amato.
> Io soffrivo, lui lo sapeva, e non ha mai cercato di placare la mia sofferenza, nè stando con me, nè lasciandomi andare.
> Del resto non ama neppure la figlia, prima se stesso poi tutto il resto. E non rendendosene conto, mi fa capire che non potrà mai amare veramente. Nessuno glielo ha mai insegnato, non è colpa sua.


belle, nulla di personale, è solo per parlare, hai detto che le lacrime non ti hanno mai incatato per più di 5 secondi ?......bene
bastano 5 secondi ( a volte anche meno ) per infilare una mano nelle mutandine ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





affermazione pesante.....

se pretendessi che qualcuno ami me più di quanto ama se stesso mi sentirei un egoista.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ancora co sta storia del tirato a lucido! Della stanchezza e bla bla bla!
> Quanta razionalità ricercata e quanta poca passione, amore, tormento, bisogno dell'altro!!!
> Succede tra "amanti" dove *con questo termine intendo coloro che si amano, al di là del loro status: sposati, adulteri o che siano!*
> 
> E viva il cielo che esiste tutto cio!


Me l'ero persa questo tuo commento. Qui ovviamente concordo. L'amore E' irrazionale, altrimenti è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Me l'ero persa questo tuo commento. Qui ovviamente concordo. L'amore E' irrazionale, altrimenti è un'altra cosa.


c'è troppa voglia di classificazione attorno alla parola " amore ". 
Ci si fa un'idea su e si cercano i sintomi senza neppur sapere se l'idea che abbiamo in testa sia esatta o no.


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Me l'ero persa questo tuo commento. Qui ovviamente concordo. L'amore E' irrazionale, altrimenti è un'altra cosa.



è quando si è di piu prossimi alla psicosi.. diceva *LUI.*


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> belle, nulla di personale, è solo per parlare, hai detto che le lacrime non ti hanno mai incatato per più di 5 secondi ?......bene
> bastano 5 secondi ( a volte anche meno ) per infilare una mano nelle mutandine !
> 
> 
> ...


L'amor proprio è diverso dall'egoismo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


>





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


E' nato un'ammore  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old oscar (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> L'amor proprio è diverso dall'egoismo.


appunto 

se pretendessi che qualcuno ami me più di quanto ama se stesso mi sentirei un egoista.

l'amor proprio rimane nei limiti e non pretende.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, quando t'ho chiesto di spiegarmi al cosa, non hai fatto altro che fare un copia-incolla di alcuni punti da te postati in precedenza. Sono tardo, lo ammetto. E' per questo che ti chiedo di 'parlare come mangi' (solo per citare un modo di dire) ed usare termini più spicci e a me comprensibili.
> Non so...fai esempi...fai quel che ti pare, ma spiegami 'terra terra' qual'è, a parer tuo, il mio problema.
> Sii più semplice nel tuo modo di scrivermi...non che tu non lo sia, perchè evidentemente tutti/e t'hanno capito ma...si ancor più semplice, ti prego, altrimenti ti faccio imbestialire e non riesco a adrti un riscontro concreto, plausibile e diretto alla questione che mi vuoi esporre.
> Grasssssie!
> ...


Ho fatto copia-incolla perché ero già stata chiara.
Sono abituata a farmi capire dai bambini e se ho un problema è proprio quello di non usare un linguaggio alto.
Ribadisco.
Io credo che tu debba rivolgerti a un terapeuta per superare la rigidità con cui guardi i rapporti interpersonali che ingabbi in ruoli definiti e fissi.
La realtà delle relazioni è molto più complessa e complicata di come la vuoi vedere tu.
Io suppongo che la tua sia una difesa per evitarti il confronto con le difficoltà della quotidianeità e il rischio del fallimento. Rapportandoti solo con donne con cui è impossibile realizzare una progettualità reale tu eviti di confrontare la realtà con la tua idealità ed eviti così un fallimento che non saresti in grado di sopportare.
Ma la mia è solo un'ipotesi, non ho le competenze per accompagnarti in un percorso di crescita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io parlo di andare a letto con il proprio partner, come il viverci e il condividerci una quotidianeità!
> Anche il più bravo degli attori, si contraddice.
> Suvvia in questo caso il GF insegna, si può fingere fino a un certo punto.
> Se uno non ama si intuisce, e non certo dalle attenzioni.


Come ti ha già spiegato Feddy, tu fai riferimento a un modo di vivere il rapporto che non è la realtà della quotidianeità della convivenza di anni e anni con figli.
Anche tu dimostri una rigidità nell'interpretare le relazioni altrui simile a quella di Air, anche se diversa nel contenuto, ma non tanto. 
Dopo un po' di tempo quando la relazione a due si apre alla progettualità della famiglia non si vive più concentrati su sè stessi e sul partner perché ci si fida e si sa che l'altro si fida e questo significa che ci si aspetta di poter dare e ricevere confidenze e appoggio e non si scrutano più i gesti come segno di un possibile abbandono.
Se non ci fosse questa fiducia non si sarebbero le basi per una famiglia.
Poi accade che uno dei due tradisca la fiducia e approfitti della disponibilità per allontanarsi, ma questa è una responsabilità di chi compie questa scelta, non di chi la subisce mentre manteneva tutta la disponibilità.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho fatto copia-incolla perché ero già stata chiara.
> Sono abituata a farmi capire dai bambini e se ho un problema è proprio quello di non usare un linguaggio alto.
> Ribadisco.
> Io credo che tu debba rivolgerti a un terapeuta per superare la rigidità con cui guardi i rapporti interpersonali che ingabbi in ruoli definiti e fissi.
> ...


P/R, grazie, ora ti ho capita.
Faccio solo una precisazione: l'assistente di volo mi ha fatto fare inconsciamente d'amante e dopo che mi ha confessato di convivere l'ho mollata di colpo e senza ripensamenti. E' solo con questa donna che ho accettato la 'storia' pur sapendo le sue condizioni.
Da come l'hai detto tu sembra che io sia sempre stato con persone impegnate.
Ti garantisco che, se quest'ultima donna m'avesse gatto subito capire di volere un'avventura, non avrei accettato.
Ancora grazie per la delucidazione.
Airforever


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, grazie, ora ti ho capita.
> Faccio solo una precisazione: l'assistente di volo mi ha fatto fare inconsciamente d'amante e dopo che mi ha confessato di convivere l'ho mollata di colpo e senza ripensamenti. E' solo con questa donna che ho accettato la 'storia' pur sapendo le sue condizioni.
> Da come l'hai detto tu sembra che io sia sempre stato con persone impegnate.
> Ti garantisco che, se quest'ultima donna m'avesse gatto subito capire di volere un'avventura, non avrei accettato.
> ...


 ciao marcoli'....come va l'influenza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, grazie, ora ti ho capita.
> Faccio solo una precisazione: l'assistente di volo mi ha fatto fare inconsciamente d'amante e dopo che mi ha confessato di convivere l'ho mollata di colpo e senza ripensamenti. E' solo con questa donna che ho accettato la 'storia' pur sapendo le sue condizioni.
> Da come l'hai detto tu sembra che io sia sempre stato con persone impegnate.
> Ti garantisco che, se quest'ultima donna m'avesse fatto subito capire di volere un'avventura, non avrei accettato.
> ...


 Non mi sono fatta capire. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*Il problema non sono le donne che scegli* (anche se le hai sempre scelte inaffidabili..credo che se me le facessi vedere in un confronto all'americana le riconoscerei in mezzo ad altre diverse...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), *il problema è il significato e l'interpretazione che dai ai fatti e alle relazioni e ai ruoli di coppia*.
Molti qui (io per prima) hanno subitp tradimenti di una gravità inaudita, ma non utilizzano le tue modalità interpretative.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sono fatta capire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interpretazioni? P/R, io ho sempre ritenuto che se una persona ama il partner non ha occhi, mente e corpo per altre persone!!!!!
Se questa è una mia personale ed errata interpretazione, vorrà dire che inizierò a pensare (e spero anche di convincermi) che la donna che ho frequentato (per fare esempi sulla mia vita) ama talmente tanto il marito che è stata anche con me, per questo troppo amore che prova per la dolce metà. Come mi convincerò che l'assistente di volo amava talmente tanto il convivente che, me compreso, è stato tradito per ben tre volte. Mi convincerò che la mia ex che mi ha tradito è perchè m'amava all'inverosimile e...di quali altre fregnacce dovrò convincermi per avere normali modalità interpretative?
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao marcoli'....come va l'influenza?


Eh, insomma...campo, campo.
Air


----------



## Old sperella (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Interpretazioni? P/R, io ho sempre ritenuto che se una persona ama il partner non ha occhi, mente e corpo per altre persone!!!!!
> Se questa è una mia personale ed errata interpretazione, vorrà dire che inizierò a pensare (e spero anche di convincermi) che la donna che ho frequentato (per fare esempi sulla mia vita) ama talmente tanto il marito che è stata anche con me, per questo troppo amore che prova per la dolce metà. Come mi convincerò che l'assistente di volo amava talmente tanto il convivente che, me compreso, è stato tradito per ben tre volte. Mi convincerò che la mia ex che mi ha tradito è perchè m'amava all'inverosimile e...di quali altre fregnacce dovrò convincermi per avere normali modalità interpretative?
> Air


Vero in parte . Togliendo i traditori cronici , quelli che sono alla continua ricerca di emozioni , io credo che sia più semplice di quanto si immagini tradire durante una relazione di lunga data . E non sempre per disamore , piuttosto per incapacità nel risolvere i problemi e/o per stanchezza . 
La tua ex amante , probabile pure che ami il marito ...ma  che ti importa  ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Interpretazioni? P/R, io ho sempre ritenuto che *se una persona ama il partner non ha occhi, mente e corpo per altre persone*!!!!!
> Se questa è una mia personale ed errata interpretazione, vorrà dire che inizierò a pensare (e spero anche di convincermi) che la donna che ho frequentato (per fare esempi sulla mia vita) ama talmente tanto il marito che è stata anche con me, per questo troppo amore che prova per la dolce metà. Come mi convincerò che l'assistente di volo amava talmente tanto il convivente che, me compreso, è stato tradito per ben tre volte. Mi convincerò che la mia ex che mi ha tradito è perchè m'amava all'inverosimile e...di quali altre fregnacce dovrò convincermi per avere normali modalità interpretative?
> Air


Queste situazioni le hai vissute perché le hai volute vivere perché hai scelto donne che questo ti garantivano.
L'interpretazione che dai alla realtà è parziale perché traduci i fatti in schemi. 
Ma mi dimostri che non puoi uscirne attraverso un dialogo perché queste cose ti vengono dette qui da due anni.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Vero in parte . Togliendo i traditori cronici , quelli che sono alla continua ricerca di emozioni , io credo che sia più semplice di quanto si immagini tradire durante una relazione di lunga data . E non sempre per disamore , piuttosto per incapacità nel risolvere i problemi e/o per stanchezza .
> *La tua ex amante , probabile pure che ami il marito ...ma che ti importa* ?


A me non importa nulla. Il fatto è che mi risulta cosa assurda. Forse perchè io, quando amo, non ho necessità extra-coniugali...e mi risulta difficile credere che c'è gente che tradisce pur amando. Cosa, per me, talmente assurda che ho persino pensato che lo lasciasse per iniziare nuova vita. Con me o con chiunque altro uomo.
Air


----------



## Old sperella (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> A me non importa nulla. Il fatto è che mi risulta cosa assurda.* Forse perchè io, quando amo, non ho necessità extra-coniugali..*.e mi risulta difficile credere che c'è gente che tradisce pur amando. Cosa, per me, talmente assurda che ho persino pensato che lo lasciasse per iniziare nuova vita. Con me o con chiunque altro uomo.
> Air


Sei stato sposato ? hai convissuto ?
Sul fatto che possa aver creduto che lei lasciasse il marito non mi meraviglia affatto , è la speranza di chi -single- si innamora di persone occupate .
Che poi , probabile pure che mentre vi frequentavate lei avesse anche lo slancio per separarsi ...ma alla fine tra il dire e il fare ...


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste situazioni le hai vissute perché le hai volute vivere perché hai scelto donne che questo ti garantivano.
> L'interpretazione che dai alla realtà è parziale perché traduci i fatti in schemi.
> Ma mi dimostri che non puoi uscirne attraverso un dialogo perché queste cose ti vengono dette qui da due anni.


Una domanda personale alla quale, se vuoi, rispondi altrimenti non problem perchè è un po' troppo personale...e capisco se tu non vuoi trattare l'argomento.
Tu, mi pare, sei stata tradita. Sei separata-divorziata o hai perdonato ed ora stai ancora con tuo marito?


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Sei stato sposato ? hai convissuto ?
> Sul fatto che possa aver creduto che lei lasciasse il marito non mi meraviglia affatto , è la speranza di chi -single- si innamora di persone occupate .
> Che poi , probabile pure che mentre vi frequentavate lei avesse anche lo slancio per separarsi ...ma alla fine *tra il dire e il fare* ...


convissuto 4 anni e 1/2

*faccio rima: tra il dire e il fare voleva solo farla andare*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> A me non importa nulla. Il fatto è che mi risulta cosa assurda. Forse perchè io, quando amo, non ho necessità extra-coniugali...e mi risulta difficile credere che c'è gente che tradisce pur amando. Cosa, per me, talmente assurda che ho persino pensato che lo lasciasse per iniziare nuova vita. Con me o con chiunque altro uomo.
> Air


 Quante relazioni con convivenza e condivisione della quotidianeità di durata decennale hai vissuto per poter dire che non possano capitare periodi di stanchezza e tradimenti occasionali o transitori pur mantenendo un legame forte con il partner?
Tu ti permetti di dire che tu sai fare il padre perché hai giocato con dei bambini, mentre il fare il genitore comprende marginalmente farli giocare.
Lo vedi che vuoi fare entrare tutto e tutti dentro schemi prestabiliti da te?
Oltretutto lo fai per metterti sempre nel ruolo del cavaliere senza macchia e valorizzare te stesso in qualunque circostanza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Una domanda personale alla quale, se vuoi, rispondi altrimenti non problem perchè è un po' troppo personale...e capisco se tu non vuoi trattare l'argomento.
> Tu, mi pare, sei stata tradita. Sei separata-divorziata o hai perdonato ed ora stai ancora con tuo marito?


Se ti pare, ma non sei certo posso pure fare a meno di risponderti perché significa che tutta l'attenzione che ho dedicato a te, tu a me non l'hai dedicata neanche un attimo, avendo dedicato all'argomento numerosissimi post e thread interi e pure mp con te.
Spero che tu sappia bene che mi sono separata. Dovresti pure sapere che non si è trattato di un tradimento occasionale e che ho fatto un lungo e doloroso percorso di comprensione delle ragioni e che ho pure compreso.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quante relazioni con convivenza e condivisione della quotidianeità di durata decennale hai vissuto per poter dire che non possano capitare periodi di stanchezza e tradimenti occasionali o transitori pur mantenendo un legame forte con il partner?
> Tu ti permetti di dire che tu sai fare il padre perché hai giocato con dei bambini, mentre il fare il genitore comprende marginalmente farli giocare.
> Lo vedi che vuoi fare entrare tutto e tutti dentro schemi prestabiliti da te?
> Oltretutto lo fai per metterti sempre nel ruolo del cavaliere senza macchia e valorizzare te stesso in qualunque circostanza.


Non mi sputt...re parlandomi del solo fatto che ho convissuto solo per 4 anni e 1/2. Se hai un forte legame col partner non lo tradisci. I periodi di bassa possono capitare e concordo, ma se si ama davvero si rimane uniti e fedeli. Altrimenti, se ogni volta che capita un periodo 'no' ci si ravviva fuori dalla coppia...
Conosco il padre dei fanciulli. Ho fatto l'esempio dei giochi. Potrei fartene tanti altri, molto più importanti (te ne dico un'altra, sperando che tu non mi dica che anche questa è di poco conto...è giunto il momento delle ferie e lui, invece che attendere con ansia il momento per stare coi suoi bimbi è andato in ferie con l'amico. E ne aggiungo ancora una: l'ho sentito in vivavoce lamentarsi perchè doveva curare i bambini ed era stufo)
Non ho figli, ma mi conosco.


----------



## Old sperella (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> convissuto 4 anni e 1/2
> 
> *faccio rima: tra il dire e il fare voleva solo farla andare*


Siamo fallaci Air , a volte facciamo delle cassate immani pur amando .
Scegliamo vie più semplici ( ci appaiono tali ) , anche per incapacità di prendere quelle più complicate .


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ti pare, ma non sei certo posso pure fare a meno di risponderti perché significa che tutta l'attenzione che ho dedicato a te, tu a me non l'hai dedicata neanche un attimo, avendo dedicato all'argomento numerosissimi post e thread interi e pure mp con te.
> Spero che tu sappia bene che mi sono separata. Dovresti pure sapere che non si è trattato di un tradimento occasionale e che ho fatto un lungo e doloroso percorso di comprensione delle ragioni e che ho pure compreso.


Gioia, ma il mio era un modo per farti riflettere. Ho letto tutti i tuoi interventi.
Era per discutere insieme sul mio modo di vedere le cose.
Secondo me sei una grande per esserti separata: una grande perchè c'erano anche figli di mezzo e non li hai utilizzati come scudo.
Il fatto d'aver affrontato un lungo e doloroso percorso di comprensione delle ragioni e che pure hai compreso è un discorso perbenistico che, a meno che tu non abbia riscontrato in te la colpa di tutto, io lo termninerei con il: 'Non t'amava'.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Siamo fallaci Air , a volte facciamo delle cassate immani pur amando .
> Scegliamo vie più semplici ( ci appaiono tali ) , anche per incapacità di prendere quelle più complicate .


Sperè: il marito non fa per lei! Non sono l'unico a dirlo! A questa donna vanno bene persone come me. Bada bene, non dico io: persone della mia pasta.


----------



## Old sperella (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sperè: il marito non fa per lei! Non sono l'unico a dirlo! A questa donna vanno bene persone come me. Bada bene, non dico io: persone della mia pasta.


Può anche essere , ma se non ha scelto di separarsi , avrà i suoi buoni ( o meno buoni ) motivi .
Sei ancora invischiato da questa donna , ma arriverà un giorno che non te ne impipperà nnulla delle sue scelte ! 
Non ti pesa averla in mente ?


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Può anche essere , ma se non ha scelto di separarsi , avrà i suoi buoni ( o meno buoni ) motivi .
> Sei ancora invischiato da questa donna , ma arriverà un giorno che non te ne impipperà nnulla delle sue scelte !
> Non ti pesa averla in mente ?


Ce l'ho sempre meno in mente. A volte ne parlo per portare delle mie testimonianze e per fare esempi accaduti sulla mia pelle.
Air


----------



## Old sperella (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ce l'ho sempre meno in mente. A volte ne parlo per portare delle mie testimonianze e per fare esempi accaduti sulla mia pelle.
> Air


Te l' ho chiesto perchè ricordo la sensazione di pesantezza ad avere in mente l'ex , a ragionare , a fare mille ipotesi , a parlarne , a giudicare ...e nel frattempo a non vivere la mia vita ! Ho proiettato su di te !
Ti auguro di liberartene al più presto e godere della leggerezza del dopo .;-)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non mi sputt...re parlandomi del solo fatto che ho convissuto solo per 4 anni e 1/2. Se hai un forte legame col partner non lo tradisci. I periodi di bassa possono capitare e concordo, ma se si ama davvero si rimane uniti e fedeli. Altrimenti, se ogni volta che capita un periodo 'no' ci si ravviva fuori dalla coppia...
> Conosco il padre dei fanciulli. Ho fatto l'esempio dei giochi. Potrei fartene tanti altri, molto più importanti (te ne dico un'altra, sperando che tu non mi dica che anche questa è di poco conto...è giunto il momento delle ferie e lui, invece che attendere con ansia il momento per stare coi suoi bimbi è andato in ferie con l'amico. E ne aggiungo ancora una: l'ho sentito in vivavoce lamentarsi perchè doveva curare i bambini ed era stufo)
> Non ho figli, ma mi conosco.


Hai 33 anni non è una vergogna neppure non aver convissuto per nulla.
Io mi riferivo a rapporti decennali con figli che creano problematiche impensabili prima. Problemi di gestione del tempo e della relazione di coppia. Senza figli si fa sesso ogni volta che se ne ha voglia e dove se ne ha voglia, con figli si hanno tempi, spazi e modi precisi; solo per dire un solo aspetto che, anche se fondamentale, non è l'unico, basti pensare al tempo per sè che si fatica a condividere e al tempo comune per divertirsi,...
Quel che ho sopra detto dovrebbe farti intuire che si può benissimo manifestare stanchezza per doversi far carico della gestione dei bambini.
Le vacanze separate sono per me un segno molto grave di disagio.
Ma il fatto è che NON SONO FATTI TUOI!!
Tutti abbiamo la tentazione di voler entrare nelle vite altrui e capire le relazioni che intercorrono tra i partner, ma è difficile comprenderle pure se si è uno dei componenti della coppia.
Se decidi che di loro non ne puoi sapere nulla e prendi atto che, anche se si tratta di un rapporto decotto, lei ha deciso di rimanere col marito e tu te ne tiri fuori... stai meglio.
Accendi il cero di non esserti accollato una donna amorale e superficiale con due figli a carico e ...lavora su di te.
La prossima ragazza sceglila tra quelle struccate, vestite con semplicità e magari un po' sovrappeso e ...rimarrai sorpreso!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sperè: il marito non fa per lei! Non sono l'unico a dirlo! A questa donna vanno bene persone come me. Bada bene, non dico io: persone della mia pasta.


cioé Zerbini?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sperè: il marito non fa per lei! Non sono l'unico a dirlo! A questa donna vanno bene persone come me. Bada bene, non dico io: persone della mia pasta.


Domanda secca: Ma tu, sei proprio convinto che questo "tipo di donna" non sia della stessa pasta di quelle che tu hai avuto e che ti han tradito?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *Sei stato sposato ? hai convissuto ?*
> Sul fatto che possa aver creduto che lei lasciasse il marito non mi meraviglia affatto , è la speranza di chi -single- si innamora di persone occupate .
> Che poi , probabile pure che mentre vi frequentavate lei avesse anche lo slancio per separarsi ...ma alla fine tra il dire e il fare ...


Bella, semplice, diretta e spesso illuminante domanda sperella....andrebbe fatta più spesso a tutti/e quelli/e che confondono qualche mese da innamorati con anni di amore, con aver costruito una famiglia, aver fatto figli con qualcuno e averli cresciuti insieme, confondendo, studi o non studi, continuamente le due cose!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bella, semplice, diretta e spesso illuminante domanda sperella....andrebbe fatta più spesso a tutti/e quelli/e che confondono qualche mese da innamorati con anni di amore, con aver costruito una famiglia, aver fatto figli con qualcuno e averli cresciuti insieme, confondendo, studi o non studi, continuamente le due cose!



E' vero, son d'accordo l'esperienza fa la differenza.
Aggiungerei un'altra domanda pero' : hai conosciuto l'amore?
Sai molto spesso lo si confonde, si costruiscono anche matrimoni, si tiran su figli, ma poi, il forum insegna, ci sono tradimenti e divorzi.
Forse la vita è molto semplice.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> E' vero, son d'accordo l'esperienza fa la differenza.
> Aggiungerei un'altra domanda pero' : hai conosciuto l'amore?
> Sai molto spesso lo si confonde, si costruiscono anche matrimoni, si tiran su figli, ma poi, il forum insegna, ci sono tradimenti e divorzi.
> Forse la vita è molto semplice.


Arrivare a tradimenti e divorzi non significa non aver conosciuto l'amore, ma spesso semplicemente che l'amore è finito, non c'è più.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Arrivare a tradimenti e divorzi non significa non aver conosciuto l'amore, ma spesso semplicemente che l'amore è finito, non c'è più.


Fedi non è così semplice...


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Gennaio 2009)

Fosse cosi' semplice......spesso e' terribilmente piu complicato


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi non è così semplice...


credo che questo vada detto soprattutto a belleetc.
perchè l'amore, quello profondo dal quale nascono progetti e figli ,
vive nel quotidiano tra visite pediatriche, traslochi, lutti, nascite ,dissenterie e spese al supermercato.è una sana evoluzione che non si può permettere la costante ansia di trovare  ombre nello sguardo dell'amato


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fedi non è così semplice...


Cioè?


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cioè?


Che delle volte ci si tradisce e si divorzia anche quando l'amore non è davvero finito...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che questo vada detto soprattutto a belleetc.
> perchè l'amore, quello profondo dal quale nascono progetti e figli ,
> vive nel quotidiano tra visite pediatriche, traslochi, lutti, nascite ,dissenterie e spese al supermercato.è una sana evoluzione che non si può permettere la costante ansia di trovare ombre nello sguardo dell'amato


Why not?


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Why not?


it's impossible.
baby


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> it's impossible.
> baby








  eh ma io so' capatosta e ci spero ancora. Già dato con figli pediatra ecc.ecc.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che delle volte ci si tradisce e si divorzia anche quando l'amore non è davvero finito...


Riprendevo solo il ragionamento di Belle...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh ma io so' capatosta e ci spero ancora. Già dato con figli pediatra ecc.ecc.


Avrai anche già dato, ma visto che quelle ombre pare neanche tu le abbia scorte quando eri in quella situazione, suona strano non ammettere la possibilità di uguale "distrazione" a chi oggi si trova nella medesima posizione...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avrai anche già dato, ma visto che quelle ombre pare neanche tu le abbia scorte quando eri in quella situazione, suona strano non ammettere la possibilità di uguale "distrazione" a chi oggi si trova nella medesima posizione...


Le ombre sono nate anche per quella situazione Fedi... ma è troppo lungo da spiegare... La distrazione ci può anche stare, ma l'amore non si consuma, quando c'è. Altrimenti diventa un patto di reciproco soccorso e assistenza. Non mi basta.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le ombre sono nate anche per quella situazione Fedi... ma è troppo lungo da spiegare... La distrazione ci può anche stare, ma l'amore non sin consuma, quando c'è. Altrimenti diventa un patto di reciproco soccorso e assistenza. Non mi basta.


 ma non è logorio è v i t a.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è logorio è v i t a.


Hai presente i vecchietti che si tengono per mano guardandosi ancora con amore? E la dolcezza? E il viaggiare insieme e la voglia di chiacchierare ancora invece della tristezza delle coppie che mal si sopportano e al ristorante stanno in silenzio? Per me l'amore è così. Altrimenti resto sola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che questo vada detto soprattutto a belleetc.
> perchè l'amore, quello profondo dal quale nascono progetti e figli ,
> vive nel quotidiano tra visite pediatriche, traslochi, lutti, nascite ,dissenterie e spese al supermercato.è una sana evoluzione che non si può permettere la costante ansia di trovare ombre nello sguardo dell'amato





Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è logorio è v i t a.


 Ho provato a dirlo molte volte, ma c'è chi non si convince.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai presente i vecchietti che si tengono per mano guardandosi ancora con amore? E la dolcezza? E il viaggiare insieme e la voglia di chiacchierare ancora invece della tristezza delle coppie che mal si sopportano e al ristorante stanno in silenzio? Per me l'amore è così. Altrimenti resto sola.


Cosa c'entra questo con il non accorgersi del tradimento?
Io con mio marito chiacchieravo tantissimo, c'era intesa su tutto al punto da ridere in contemporanea o arrabbiarsi per le stesse cose.
Tutto questo non esclude momenti in cui per la testa possono passare tante cose che restano escluse all'altro/a.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Hai presente i vecchietti che si tengono per mano guardandosi ancora con amore? E la dolcezza? E il viaggiare insieme e la voglia di chiacchierare ancora invece della* tristezza delle coppie che mal si sopportano e al ristorante stanno in silenzio? Per me l'amore è così. Altrimenti resto sola.


non è altro che l'evoluzione dell'amore di cui parlo.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è altro che l'evoluzione dell'amore di cui parlo.


Ok allora.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra questo con il non accorgersi del tradimento?
> Io con mio marito chiacchieravo tantissimo, c'era intesa su tutto al punto da ridere in contemporanea o arrabbiarsi per le stesse cose.
> Tutto questo non esclude momenti in cui per la testa possono passare tante cose che restano escluse all'altro/a.


Persa eravamo in OT, sorry. Probabilmente mancava altro fra voi, non lo so. Comunque tu ti sei accorta e hai chiuso, mica hai fatto finta di non vedere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa eravamo in OT, sorry. Probabilmente mancava altro fra voi, non lo so. Comunque tu ti sei accorta e hai chiuso, mica hai fatto finta di non vedere...


 Non siamo O.T. la fissazione di Air è che ci si debba obbligatoriamente accorgere del tradimento.
Però non ho visto per anni e ho visto perché ha proprio fatto una cosa assurda.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non siamo O.T. la fissazione di Air è che ci si debba obbligatoriamente accorgere del tradimento.
> Però non ho visto per anni e ho visto perché ha proprio fatto una cosa assurda.


Persa che ti devo dire... io mi sono sempre accorta dei tradimenti, PRIMA di avere le prove o le confessioni. E se sono io quella che pensa a un altro è facilissimo accorgersene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa che ti devo dire... io mi sono sempre accorta dei tradimenti, PRIMA di avere le prove o le confessioni. E se sono io quella che pensa a un altro è facilissimo accorgersene...


Non sei e non hai frequentato gente da Oscar


----------



## ranatan (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non siamo O.T. la fissazione di Air è che ci si debba obbligatoriamente accorgere del tradimento.
> Però non ho visto per anni e ho visto perché ha proprio fatto una cosa assurda.


Ciao Persa.
Pensi di non esserti accorta di nulla perchè tuo marito non era coinvolto con l'altra?
Oppure perchè dissimulava (o simulava) bene?
Quando mio marito flirtava con la nostra conoscente (ovviamente non in mia presenza) me ne sono accorta perchè un amico comune mi ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio...ma in lui, non avevo mai, proprio mai riscontrato cambi di umore o comportamenti strani.
E' per questo che ci ero rimasta ancora più male!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Persa.
> Pensi di non esserti accorta di nulla perchè tuo marito non era coinvolto con l'altra?
> Oppure perchè dissimulava (o simulava) bene?
> Quando mio marito flirtava con la nostra conoscente me ne sono accorta perchè un amico comune mi ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio...ma in lui, non avevo mai, proprio mai rioscontrato cambi di umore o comportamenti strani.
> E' per questo che ci ero rimasta ancora più male!


 Lui era il marito perfetto all'apparenza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...se uno ti bacia di mattina mentre ci si incrocia di corsa in bagno non pensi che abbia in testa altro...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sei e non hai frequentato gente da Oscar


Guarda che mio marito a fingere era abilissimo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io meno, è vero


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai presente i vecchietti che si tengono per mano guardandosi ancora con amore? E la dolcezza? E il viaggiare insieme e la voglia di chiacchierare ancora invece della tristezza delle coppie che mal si sopportano e al ristorante stanno in silenzio? Per me l'amore è così. Altrimenti resto sola.


in effetti ...a parte i motivi dei quali parlavo c'è da dire che molti traditori hanno una gran faccia di tolla eh?
faccia di tolla batte distratto/a



ehm ...appunto..ho sbagliato a quotare


----------



## ranatan (7 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti ...a parte i motivi dei quali parlavo c'è da dire che molti traditori hanno una gran faccia di tolla eh?
> faccia di tolla batte distratto/a
> 
> 
> ehm ...appunto..ho sbagliato a quotare


Si, vero.
E spesso hanno anche una capacità notevole di negare, talvolta anche l'evidenza!


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, vero.
> E spesso hanno anche una capacità notevole di negare, talvolta anche l'evidenza!


Credo che il negare sia la regola numero uno. Comunque io trovavo insopportabile il trattarmi male. Azz mi tradisci e mi tratti pure male?
Come se fosse colpa mia... anche se, forse, in fondo in fondo... vedi il discorso che si faceva con Persa in "Violenza e tradimento".


----------



## ranatan (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che il negare sia la regola numero uno. Comunque io trovavo insopportabile il trattarmi male. Azz mi tradisci e mi tratti pure male?
> Come se fosse colpa mia... anche se, forse, in fondo in fondo... vedi il discorso che si faceva con Persa in "Violenza e tradimento".


Mio marito non mi ha mai trattata male, nemmeno durante quel periodo. E' una persona molto gentile, calma e presentissima. Non ha mai alzato la voce in vita sua, tantomeno con me. Detesto le persone aggressive e rancorose...lui infatti non lo è.
Perciò era difficile accorgersi di questa sua "doppia personalità" temporanea.
Aveva dato fuori di testa a suo modo...la situazione fra noi era tesa e credo che lui, piuttosto che affrontre il problema (con le conseguenti discussioni e litigate) abbia preferito riempirsi la testa di altro e trovare una sua via di fuga.
D'altronde è la stessa cosa che poi ho fatto anche io.
Si dice che la coppia dovrebbe sempre parlare di ciò che sente, ed è vero. Solo che talvolta è più semplice chiudersi in se stessi


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Aveva dato fuori di testa a suo modo...la situazione fra noi era tesa e credo che lui, piuttosto che affrontre il problema (con le conseguenti discussioni e litigate) abbia preferito riempirsi la testa di altro e trovare una sua via di fuga.
> D'altronde è la stessa cosa che poi ho fatto anche io.
> Si dice che la coppia dovrebbe sempre parlare di ciò che sente, ed è vero. Solo che talvolta è più semplice chiudersi in se stessi


Ti capisco perfettamente e ti quoto. E ripeto che sei una donna fortunata


----------



## ranatan (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente e ti quoto. E ripeto che sei una donna fortunata


 Te l'ho detto, a parte un grosso scivolone fatto nel periodo di crisi, di norma gli uomini li studio molto attentamente prima di pigliarmeli ;-)


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto, a parte un grosso scivolone fatto nel periodo di crisi, di norma gli uomini li studio molto attentamente prima di pigliarmeli ;-)








  e fai bene... impossibile per me che vado d'istinto, va beh...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Gennaio 2009)

Carissimo Air, hai diritto a lamentarti? secondo me, no. Parli di speranze e sogni, di aspettative e di sue frasi, ma quando hai iniziato a frequentarla, al primo incontro, ti ha messo in mano la lista dei difetti del marito o ti ha detto 'ti amo'? Queste cose sono venute dopo. E come hai potuto credere a quel TI AMO, parole vuote nel contesto in cui erano pronunciate? 
Allora mi chiedo: perchè hai iniziato a frequentarla? Cosa ti ha spinto? Cosa volevi o ti aspettavi quel giorno che le hai chiesto il numero o invitata fuori?

Leggendo poi gli inteventi di Persa, mi viene un'altra domanda: che ruolo dai alle donne nelle storie? cosa ti aspettavi da ognuna di loro? Cosa avrebbero dovuto fare perchè le storie continuassero? Onestamente non ricordo del primo tradimento, quello subito, ma mi chiedo come mai dopo 4anni ancora non si parlasse di matrimonio, conoscendoti, e perchè lei ti ha tradito (l'hai compreso, oltre al non-amore, che giustifica una fine ma forse non del tutto il tradimento) e infine perchè non hai perdonato....


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Arrivare a tradimenti e divorzi non significa non aver conosciuto l'amore, ma spesso semplicemente che l'amore è finito, non c'è più.


E allora se è finito era qualche mese di innamoramento confuso con altro.


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai presente i vecchietti che si tengono per mano guardandosi ancora con amore? E la dolcezza? E il viaggiare insieme e la voglia di chiacchierare ancora invece della tristezza delle coppie che mal si sopportano e al ristorante stanno in silenzio? Per me l'amore è così. Altrimenti resto sola.


I love you!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho provato a dirlo molte volte, ma c'è chi non si convince.


E' un mal comune.
Io le cose le dico milioni di volte ma manco ci si ragione.
Che poi molto spesso mica son pensieri miei? Sono esperienze di vita altrui.


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa che ti devo dire... io mi sono sempre accorta dei tradimenti, PRIMA di avere le prove o le confessioni. E se sono io quella che pensa a un altro è facilissimo accorgersene...


Idem.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Idem.


 Dovresti sapere che estendere ad altri o proiettare su altri le proprie modalità di relazione e di reazione è un errore da evitare sempre.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> E allora se è finito era qualche mese di innamoramento confuso con altro.


No...non dopo anni e anni...se no non si parla di esser confusi, ma sciroccati proprio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





O siamo ancora al punto di credere all'amore che solo se è eterno è amore?


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No...non dopo anni e anni...se no non si parla di esser confusi, ma sciroccati proprio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abbiamo due visioni dell'amore completamente opposte.
Quello che tu chiami innamoramento per me è Amore e quello che che tu chiami Amore per me è bene che cresce nel tempo.

Ti dico che non mi sono mai accontentata e quello che più desidero è restare incontentabile per sempre, fra vent'anni ti dirò farò sapere se amo, tradisco o son divorziata.


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovresti sapere che estendere ad altri o proiettare su altri le proprie modalità di relazione e di reazione è un errore da evitare sempre.



Il mio è un valutare dall'esterno aggiungendoci un po' d'esperienza, vissuta e vista su altri.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Abbiamo due visioni dell'amore completamente opposte.
> Quello che tu chiami innamoramento per me è Amore e quello che che tu chiami Amore per me è bene che cresce nel tempo.
> 
> Ti dico che non mi sono mai accontentata e quello che più desidero è restare incontentabile per sempre, fra vent'anni ti dirò farò sapere se amo, tradisco o son divorziata.


Spero che fra vent'anni sia tu che io avremo ben altro da fare che non star qui a raccontarcela!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Belle, guarda che capisco benissimo quello che dici e come lo vivi...
Il batticuore, la passione e tutt'e cose...non son esclusiva di una sola età...diciamo che assumono grandezze e significati diversi a seconda di quando e come si vivono...


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> I love you!


----------



## Old giulia (9 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Abbiamo due visioni dell'amore completamente opposte.
> Quello che tu chiami innamoramento per me è Amore e quello che che tu chiami Amore per me è bene che cresce nel tempo.
> 
> Questa è la tua visione, ma l'innamoramento non è Amore.
> ...


Purtroppo per un periodo della tua vita lo hai fatto... ti sei accontentata


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

giulia ha detto:


> Purtroppo per un periodo della tua vita lo hai fatto... ti sei accontentata


No perchè in quel momento mi andava di fare l'amante e l'ho fatta, quando il ruolo mi è stato stretto ho dato AUT AUT.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Gennaio 2009)

Cosa non mi piace tanto, personalmente, è per forza attaccare le etichette.

Es. Non mi accontento: figo.

Mi accontento: debole.



Etc.

Ognuno segue la sua natura.


----------



## Old belledejour (10 Gennaio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Cosa non mi piace tanto, personalmente, è per forza attaccare le etichette.
> 
> Es. Non mi accontento: figo.
> 
> ...



Natura fatta da due opposti: debole e forte.
E' la natura appunto.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Gennaio 2009)

So che non vuoi dire che chi si accontenta è debole...


----------



## Old giulia (11 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> No perchè in quel momento mi andava di fare l'amante e l'ho fatta, quando il ruolo mi è stato stretto ho dato AUT AUT.


Sì... ti andava di farlo.
Come può nascere e crescere sano un rapporto basato sull'inganno e sulle monzogne?
Tu dici che ti andava "stretto"? Io penso che tu sia arrivata ad un punto in cui hai capito che quel rapporto non ti stava dando nulla, non hai deciso tu... sono stati gli eventi (e le non decisioni) che ti hanno portato a chiudere.


Tu incontentabile?
Ti sei accontentata pee un periodo di tempo di essere seconda (o forse anche la terza)... se questo non significa accontentarsi, dimmi tu cos'è... forse Amore (come lo intendi tu)?


Ma non è che chi fà l'amante è fica e chi fà la moglie/fidanzata è sficata.
A volte si respira questo pregiudizio semplicemente perchè si tende ad idealizzare la figura dell'amante, la si è vestita di uno stereotipo a cui molti si sono conformati, ma non ci sono forti e deboli, vinti e vincitori.


----------

